# WIS road to 3



## heuerolexomega

Its been awhile since the last started thread by Jorge. There use to be a time that I started Incoming threads every month! Oh well things change, some of you know me since I started my 1st thread back in May 2012 (https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jlc-memovox-ss-breguet-xx-bracelet-submariner-no-date-696695.html). I really enjoy the forums, chatting about watches, giving advise, receiving advise, etc. And is seems that as you learn with time your view on watches changes as well; I guess I can't know what I know now without the going through the the WIS road of good and bad decisions, hearing advise from friends, reading, etc..
I tried to rescue some pics from my previous signatures and stuff to give an idea to the guys that don't know me where I am coming from

*THIS SIGNATURE COMES FROM FEBRUARY 2013*
















*
A MONTH LATER WHEN I ADDED THE AP*








*THEN I DECIDED TO WIPE THE SLATE CLEAN TO 10 WATCHES*









*THEN I ADDED THE TIMEZONE AND SWAP THE BREITLING FOR THE VC OVERSEAS
*








*THEN I ADDED BLACK TORO AND BREMONT U2
*














*THEN I SWAP THE DJ+EXPLORER II + MOONWATCH FOR FPJ BLEU

*










From here is where radical changes start to sink in my mind, Do I really need all this watches? What about having 3 watches that I truly love ! and I get to enjoy them more often !! Maybe I just need to shoot for what I enjoy the most, wearing habits, and to an extent resale. Sorry to mention that last one, to the WIS the most common answer to that one will be:" I buy to enjoy not to sell". True, me too, but isn't better to buy to enjoy and have that as well?. Heck yeah, whenever is possible of course. I have to say that it was awfully hard, there were watches that I thought I didn't care as much but they were the hardest to get ride off . Oh my... but Now I feel a freedom and joy to get to the bottom of what my heart really wants.

I choose 3 according to my wearing habits
1) Dress/Complicated (in Platinum)
2) Daily Wear (in Rose Gold)
3) Beater/Vacation (in Stainless Steel)

*1) Here is the Dress/Complicated choice in Platinum *

*Patek Philippe 5960p*

















*2 more to follow......*


----------



## ngbank

Great choice on the PP 5960...beautiful watch. Sad that you got rid of the ALS Timezone. To me that watch is stunning.


----------



## heuerolexomega

ngbank said:


> Great choice on the PP 5960...beautiful watch. Sad that you got rid of the ALS Timezone. To me that watch is stunning.


I know, and wait for the heat I will receive when I disclose my 2 other choices, specially the Stainless Steel choice !
Oh well I am Happy:-!


----------



## eamonn345

Fantastic story. I've followed your purchase and sales with interest and look forward to reading your final set.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

What a fantastic collection! You have/had a ton of stunners; I really like/liked your Breguet dress watch and the Journe...


----------



## shnjb

I think the question many of us are probably interested in is... How much did you lose on the sale of each watch?
Any particularly unprofitable or profitable sale?
How did you liquidate so many watches in such a short span?


----------



## omega1234

Subscribed, I'm guessing Sub for the SS? or maybe a DJ? or... I'm not sure, but I can't wait to see what the remaining 2 are.


----------



## tigerpac

Always keeping it interesting!


----------



## GETS

Hi Jorge,

I reckon you'll stick with the UN Black Toro as your daily wear in rose gold and keep the SS Sub as the beater?

I was surprised when you bought the FPJ earlier this year to be honest. I could tell that your enthusiasm for watches was diminishing and figured that this day would come.

As it happens I have also slowed down but not sold any watches. Whilst there are one or two that do not get a lot of wrist wear I know the man I am today will not be the man I will be in a few years time - and then I might just buy them back! I think I'll be a little less impulsive than you on guessing what I might want/like/need in times to come - but that's not to say I am right/better and you are wrong/worse. It's your money and your collection!

I look forward to seeing if I am right about the next two....

PS - Out of your watches (if I absolutely had to had to keep three) I would have picked

Patek 5146
ALS Timezone
AP Royal Oak 15300ST


----------



## ngbank

GETS said:


> Hi Jorge,
> 
> I reckon you'll stick with the UN Black Toro as your daily wear in rose gold and keep the SS Sub as the beater?
> 
> I was surprised when you bought the FPJ earlier this year to be honest. I could tell that your enthusiasm for watches was diminishing and figured that this day would come.
> 
> As it happens I have also slowed down but not sold any watches. Whilst there are one or two that do not get a lot of wrist wear I know the man I am today will not be the man I will be in a few years time - and then I might just buy them back! I think I'll be a little less impulsive than you on guessing what I might want/like/need in times to come - but that's not to say I am right/better and you are wrong/worse. It's your money and your collection!
> 
> I look forward to seeing if I am right about the next two....
> 
> PS - Out of your watches (if I absolutely had to had to keep three) I would have picked
> 
> Patek 5146
> ALS Timezone
> AP Royal Oak 15300ST


The UN Black Toro was on sale on a different forum earlier. Not sure if it sold or not but just fyi.


----------



## GETS

ngbank said:


> The UN Black Toro was on sale on a different forum earlier. Not sure if it sold or not but just fyi.


Thanks. For the record I wasn't saying that was one of the three I would want/keep. Just what I thought Jorge would keep... Seems I might have been wrong (unless there are loads of UN Black Toro's on sale!)


----------



## docwalleye

What a ride...looking forward to seeing the other two.


----------



## GETS

PS - I can't help thinking? When is Bob going to turn up.....?


----------



## iim7v7im7

Jorge,

You have arrived to where many collectors (myself included) eventually do after years of collecting, albeit in a hyper-accelerated and costly fashion. What is important is that you are happy with the result. I hope these 3 have a bit of shelf life in your household. Somehow, I see an AP and Journe sitting next to the Patek...

Best,

Bob


----------



## Omjlc

Jorge, it's been an interesting ride. Look forward to seeing what you have settled on. I won't attempt to guess what's left in your stable - I'm sensing that you may have gone a different direction to what you previously had. 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## lmcgbaj

I've been waiting for this thread for a while now. You keep us in suspense and although I know just a bit more than the others , I will keep my mouth shut. I am still waiting on the last one and I have a strong feeling my last guess was correct.

I believe your choices are great and I feel very much like you. 3 is definitely more than enugh. I just wish I had that platinum PP. 

Cheers. Subscribed.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Thanks for the replays mates and yes I just shipped the UN to his new owner. My daily wear is promised to arrive next week to the AD, but will see.
As far as the selling and loosing money in the process, thats a given. As we all know watches is not the best investing strategy but if you choose wisely you can break close to even;-). The only brands that can do that as we all know is Patek and Rolex.

Regards


----------



## plastique999

Jorge, I've been reading your posts and following your journey as I am where you were 2 years ago - in the beginning of my watch collection. 
I'll post the beginning of my journey and maybe you can give me some advice to get to where you are 


Sent from my 16M


----------



## shnjb

How much do you lose (as a percentage) when you sell Pateks?


----------



## heuerolexomega

plastique999 said:


> Jorge, I've been reading your posts and following your journey as I am where you were 2 years ago - in the beginning of my watch collection.
> I'll post the beginning of my journey and maybe you can give me some advice to get to where you are
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Sure no problem mate, we all are in this expensive hobby, and whatever I can do to help, it will be my pleasure.

Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Good stuff, Jorge! Finding one's way and refinement of 'druthers is surely important no matter what it takes - if it's sampling 3 or 4 dozen watches to get to the 3 that really excite you, so be it and more power to . . .


----------



## heuerolexomega

shnjb said:


> How much do you lose (as a percentage) when you sell Pateks?


There are several factors that play in the sale of the watch. 1st is how trusted are you like a seller, 2nd what model are you selling, 3rd how much time do you have available to sell, can it wait? Or you need to sell it quick ?

For the 5146g the retail price is 44.4k, so from the retail price expect 22% less than that. So if you got 20% discount, you loose about 2% (1k) Not bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

I also can't wait to see the last 2 of your threesome!


----------



## plastique999

IGotId said:


> I also can't wait to see the last 2 of your threesome!


That's what she said....

(Sorry someone had to...)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

As a newcomer, I have enjoyed following your collection, its interesting to see it in one post and I'm intrigued to see the last two choices. Condensing a collection is an interesting exercise in itself and if your not wearing various watches, why keep them? Regardless of what you choose, nobody can say that you haven't been thorough!


----------



## BusyTimmy

Let's hear it, Jorge!


----------



## Crunchy

The 5960 is fantastic, and I would also choose that as the crown of the collection. I would guess ALS saxothin and Rolex to be the last two. AP would be a strong contender for stainless steel, but it's not as robust and carefree as wearing a rolex (wouldn't worry about scratches at all).


----------



## iim7v7im7

Guys...if he had the other two, he would have shown them. I suspect that they are two new purchases.


----------



## heuerolexomega

I will say this. The casual wear it's supposed to arrive next week (fingers cross) 
Now the beater/vacation I already have and it was the only one I kept. I will take a fresh pic of that one and post it over the weekend.

Cheers !!


----------



## Crunchy

Haha, what an epic journey indeed!


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Crunchy said:


> The 5960 is fantastic, and I would also choose that as the crown of the collection. I would guess ALS saxothin and Rolex to be the last two. AP would be a strong contender for stainless steel, but it's not as robust and carefree as wearing a rolex (wouldn't worry about scratches at all).


This reasoning, and from what I read in other posts, was primarily why I went with a 116520 for day to day use. I'm a big fan of the Royal Oak and plan to get one at some point but it'll probably be a 15202 to use as a dressier option.

Jorge, good to see you are still keeping us guessing


----------



## shnjb

It's too bad you sold your toro.
That was an amazing watch.
Kind had the presence of other flashy nice watches like gold ROO or gold Richard Mille--quintessential FU watches.


----------



## heuerolexomega

shnjb said:


> It's too bad you sold your toro.
> That was an amazing watch.
> Kind had the presence of other flashy nice watches like gold ROO or gold Richard Mille--quintessential FU watches.


Yeah was a hard one, if not the hardest, it was the last sale.
But it will workout, stay tuned ......


----------



## mark1958

I think sliming down… is a good idea but why only 3. I understand your 3 categories but in terms of the particular complications -- the 3 categories may not always work. For example-- a GMT might be handy if you travel.. but what if it is for business vs vacation.. ? If your work attire piece is not a GMT --- Same could be said about a Chronograph.. In reality do we really need the specific complications in any scenario these days? I would think sliming to a 5 to 10 range would seem more reasonable for someone like yourself.


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> I think sliming down&#8230; is a good idea but why only 3. I understand your 3 categories but in terms of the particular complications -- the 3 categories may not always work. For example-- a GMT might be handy if you travel.. but what if it is for business vs vacation.. ? If your work attire piece is not a GMT --- Same could be said about a Chronograph.. In reality do we really need the specific complications in any scenario these days? I would think sliming to a 5 to 10 range would seem more reasonable for someone like yourself.


I used to think like that, nothing wrong with that. But I got to a point that I just a want a enjoy to the fullest the watches I really like the most regardless of complications. And that is hard to do with 5-10 watches. Again there is no right or wrong answer in this hobby. And yes I Tried 5 watched like a tryout before the big jump to 3. It was like a precautionary step to see if I could go further. Once I was there it was easier. I will disclose those 5 watches that I tried for a awhile tomorrow along with Beater/Vacation watch and the rationale of why I choose that beater.

Cheers !


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

mark1958 said:


> I think sliming down&#8230; is a good idea but why only 3. I understand your 3 categories but in terms of the particular complications -- the 3 categories may not always work. For example-- a GMT might be handy if you travel.. but what if it is for business vs vacation.. ? If your work attire piece is not a GMT --- Same could be said about a Chronograph.. In reality do we really need the specific complications in any scenario these days? I would think sliming to a 5 to 10 range would seem more reasonable for someone like yourself.


If it has an hour dial, you can always wait until midnight in the other time zone and then start your chronograph and keep it running - voila! Instant dual time complication :-d


----------



## ilitig8

This is rather thought provoking. Currently I enjoy my accumulation as a whole, not dwelling too much on the individual watches. When I look at my watch boxes I see them all at one time and only wear each every three weeks or so. This makes me consider if I might not be as happy or happier with 3-5 watches (and quite a few bucks in my hand). Something to chew on.

Great choice on the first watch BTW!


----------



## mark1958

Hypothesis… Maybe this is a rationale to raise funds for the 5960P---- then after you are down to 3.. perhaps collection will slowly start to grow again?


----------



## lmcgbaj

One thing I gotta say is that once you do such a move you better stay away from ADs, watch shows , watch magazines and incoming threads on HEF and do de-install watchrecon please. The temptation might get very strong.


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Some thoughts*

This a very common lifecycle among watch collectors. You start, you begin to accumulate differing brands, complications, case or dial colors. You are also learning about watches along the way. You begin to realize that you really cannot wear (you fill in the number) of watches with any regularity. Thoughts of consolidation to fewer of higher quality pieces results. Jorge's case happened in a hyper-accelerated time period and with greater outlays of money due to his passion and means (perhaps one for the record books), but its the same well traveled pathology.

Speaking for myself, aside from the lack of wear, long-term insurance costs, ongoing maintenance costs and competing hobbies in need of funds drove my own consolidation. It took longer, did not cost as much, but it was quite similar. I do suspect that Mark1958 may be right. It is difficult to alter the behavior of rapid acquisition and the thrill of the hunt like turning off a spigot. Time will tell. In the mean time, I am not sure that there is not a need to remind Jorge of his losses, which he is acuity aware of, but to just wish him well. He is not asking our advise, but telling his story.

My $.02


----------



## lmcgbaj

Very well said, Bob.

For me, trimming down the collection was therapeutic and it felt great. I will not lie in saying that I don't miss some of the old watches from time to time. However, I now finally do have a chance to wear each and every watch regularly, which gives an added purpose to each piece in the collection.

I still flip watches from time to time, but at a much slower pace than before. One in one out, only.


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> Hypothesis&#8230; Maybe this is a rationale to raise funds for the 5960P---- then after you are down to 3.. perhaps collection will slowly start to grow again?


Not Really, actually like I said the intention was to live with 5, and it the process I decided to consolidate those 5 in 3 that I truly like for maximum enjoyment. And I hope it wont grow again...LOL. Actually it has the potential to go down to two but that's like an emergency button.;-)



lmcgbaj said:


> One thing I gotta say is that once you do such a move you better stay away from ADs, watch shows , watch magazines and incoming threads on HEF and do de-install watchrecon please. The temptation might get very strong.


That's true, but the 3 chosen are very well thought to help with temptation :-!



iim7v7im7 said:


> This a very common lifecycle among watch collectors. You start, you begin to accumulate differing brands, complications, case or dial colors. You are also learning about watches along the way. You begin to realize that you really cannot wear (you fill in the number) of watches with any regularity. Thoughts of consolidation to fewer of higher quality pieces results. Jorge's case happened in a hyper-accelerated time period and with greater outlays of money due to his passion and means (perhaps one for the record books), but its the same well traveled pathology.
> 
> Speaking for myself, aside from the lack of wear, long-term insurance costs, ongoing maintenance costs and competing hobbies in need of funds drove my own consolidation. It took longer, did not cost as much, but it was quite similar. I do suspect that Mark1958 may be right. It is difficult to alter the behavior of rapid acquisition and the thrill of the hunt like turning off a spigot. Time will tell. In the mean time, I am not sure that there is not a need to remind Jorge of his losses, which he is acuity aware of, but to just wish him well. He is not asking our advise, but telling his story.
> 
> My $.02


That's exactly right |>



lmcgbaj said:


> Very well said, Bob.
> 
> For me, trimming down the collection was therapeutic and it felt great. I will not lie in saying that I don't miss some of the old watches from time to time. However, I now finally do have a chance to wear each and every watch regularly, which gives an added purpose to each piece in the collection.
> 
> I still flip watches from time to time, but at a much slower pace than before. One in one out, only.


That's true its a great feeling mate. I think to get down to where I am right now you have know yourself better along with some knowledge of watches that you acquired on the WIS road


----------



## plastique999

*Re: Some thoughts*



iim7v7im7 said:


> This a very common lifecycle among watch collectors. You start, you begin to accumulate differing brands, complications, case or dial colors. You are also learning about watches along the way. You begin to realize that you really cannot wear (you fill in the number) of watches with any regularity. Thoughts of consolidation to fewer of higher quality pieces results. Jorge's case happened in a hyper-accelerated time period and with greater outlays of money due to his passion and means (perhaps one for the record books), but its the same well traveled pathology.
> 
> Speaking for myself, aside from the lack of wear, long-term insurance costs, ongoing maintenance costs and competing hobbies in need of funds drove my own consolidation. It took longer, did not cost as much, but it was quite similar. I do suspect that Mark1958 may be right. It is difficult to alter the behavior of rapid acquisition and the thrill of the hunt like turning off a spigot. Time will tell. In the mean time, I am not sure that there is not a need to remind Jorge of his losses, which he is acuity aware of, but to just wish him well. He is not asking our advise, but telling his story.
> 
> My $.02


Well said...the 2 words I got from above were:
Pathology - it is a weird sickness we all have as watch collectors
Story - each time piece you collect has a unique cool story.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## heuerolexomega

I had 3 contenders for the beater/Vacation Watch:

1) Patek Philippe 5167R
2) Rolex GMT II BLNR "Batman"
3) Rolex SubC 116610LV "Hulk"

Patek 5167R







This is on my eyes a killer combo ! That brown dial and rose gold looks amazing! Actually if someone says to me you are allowed to live with one watch only I would pick this one without a shadow of a doubt. No brainer ! And that is the exact reason of why I didn't went with this one. It kinds of defeats the purpose of my 3 watch concept, However if one day I decide to go down to 2 this one would be one of the 2.

2) and 3) Hulk vs Batman 








I thought on this one for some time, because I can see advantages and disadvantages either way but at the end I picked what I thought it will fly more with me. Both are awesome watches on their own way but no way I would want 2 rolex .

-The biggest advantage of the BLNR is the GMT complication. That was a down side for the Hulk.
But is also true that I travel just 3 times a year, so it's really relative how useful could be for me.
In the past when I bought GMT's I bought them more than anything because I like them esthetically.

- I had easy link clasps in the past (Explorer II and DJ II) and it's helpful to have 2 different adjustments but the comfort that the Glidelock gives with all those different adjustments is unbeatable.

- Then the other factor for me (I know that a lot of people don't care ) is the PCL's. It looks great brand new but for a beater is not the best to have. I had it previously on my DJ II, so I know. It work a little bit better on my DJ II because the propose was different and it was a 15 watch rotation. You can check this thread if interested : Easy-Link Clasp x3 Days - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum

- Also the use of the bezel as a timer has more chances in my case to be used than a GMT complication.

- And last but not the least : I love the GREEN dial !! You have to own the watch to enjoy the change of color with lighting. Is more unique than the common black Sub, it's very cool !

OK here is the Vacation/Beater choice

3) *Rolex Submariner Date 116610LV

*
















By the way I just got my daily wear Yesterday....Stay tuned

Cheers !


----------



## BusyTimmy

Yes Jorge! The Green SubC is my holiday/weekend watch as well. I can't think of a better piece to fit that spot. Well chosen!


----------



## omega1234

Great choices Jorge! That 5167R is breathtaking. 

Sent from my Surface Pro 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro

Firstly, what a great thread and a great collection of watches the OP has had both past and present!
the 5960 is a truly epic piece and I love that you chose the "hulk" as that is likely to be my next purchase very soon. Been eyeing it for the past year or so and am glad to hear your comments on it here. Of course now you also have me thinking about that 5167R as wello|

Anyway, can't wait to hear about your final choice. I'm sure it will be phenomenal:-!


----------



## mark1958

I was betting on your PP 5167 vs VC Overseas Chrono for the vacation beater.



heuerolexomega said:


> I had 3 contenders for the beater/Vacation Watch:
> 
> 1) Patek Philippe 5167R
> 2) Rolex GMT II BLNR "Batman"
> 3) Rolex SubC 116610LV "Hulk"
> 
> Patek 5167R
> View attachment 1550878
> 
> This is on my eyes a killer combo ! That brown dial and rose gold looks amazing! Actually if someone says to me you are allowed to live with one watch only I would pick this one without a shadow of a doubt. No brainer ! And that is the exact reason of why I didn't went with this one. It kinds of defeats the purpose of my 3 watch concept, However if one day I decide to go down to 2 this one would be one of the 2.
> 
> 2) and 3) Hulk vs Batman
> View attachment 1550894
> 
> 
> I thought on this one for some time, because I can see advantages and disadvantages either way but at the end I picked what I thought it will fly more with me. Both are awesome watches on their own way but no way I would want 2 rolex .
> 
> -The biggest advantage of the BLNR is the GMT complication. That was a down side for the Hulk.
> But is also true that I travel just 3 times a year, so it's really relative how useful could be for me.
> In the past when I bought GMT's I bought them more than anything because I like them esthetically.
> 
> - I had easy link clasps in the past (Explorer II and DJ II) and it's helpful to have 2 different adjustments but the comfort that the Glidelock gives with all those different adjustments is unbeatable.
> 
> - Then the other factor for me (I know that a lot of people don't care ) is the PCL's. It looks great brand new but for a beater is not the best to have. I had it previously on my DJ II, so I know. It work a little bit better on my DJ II because the propose was different and it was a 15 watch rotation. You can check this thread if interested : Easy-Link Clasp x3 Days - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum
> 
> - Also the use of the bezel as a timer has more chances in my case to be used than a GMT complication.
> 
> - And last but not the least : I love the GREEN dial !! You have to own the watch to enjoy the change of color with lighting. Is more unique than the common black Sub, it's very cool !
> 
> OK here is the Vacation/Beater choice
> 
> 3) *Rolex Submariner Date 116610LV
> 
> *
> View attachment 1550923
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550924
> 
> 
> By the way I just got my daily wear Yesterday....Stay tuned
> 
> Cheers !


----------



## omeglycine

Congratulations Jorge with finding piece of mind in terms of your collection. I hope your 3 bring you great joy. This is a bit like Spain exiting the World Cup, end of an era. You've provided this forum and it's readers with a lot of fun, photos and perspective, and I've enjoyed following your collecting story. Cheers!


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

heuerolexomega said:


> I know, and wait for the heat I will receive when I disclose my 2 other choices, specially the Stainless Steel choice !
> Oh well I am Happy:-!


This and that he likes the colour green gave it away. A very good choice in my opinion, totally suited to the task and you'll never (?) be tempted by a newer iteration as the design will barely change.

What I am enjoying most about this forum is that people bring up watches that I had otherwise completely overlooked - that 5167R is the first Aquanaut to make me sit up and take notice, very nice. Perhaps not entirely practical but very nice none the less.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

*Re: Some thoughts*



iim7v7im7 said:


> This a very common lifecycle among watch collectors. You start, you begin to accumulate differing brands, complications, case or dial colors. You are also learning about watches along the way. You begin to realize that you really cannot wear (you fill in the number) of watches with any regularity. Thoughts of consolidation to fewer of higher quality pieces results. Jorge's case happened in a hyper-accelerated time period and with greater outlays of money due to his passion and means (perhaps one for the record books), but its the same well traveled pathology.
> 
> Speaking for myself, aside from the lack of wear, long-term insurance costs, ongoing maintenance costs and competing hobbies in need of funds drove my own consolidation. It took longer, did not cost as much, but it was quite similar. I do suspect that Mark1958 may be right. It is difficult to alter the behavior of rapid acquisition and the thrill of the hunt like turning off a spigot. Time will tell. In the mean time, I am not sure that there is not a need to remind Jorge of his losses, which he is acuity aware of, but to just wish him well. He is not asking our advise, but telling his story.
> 
> My $.02


It would be highly interesting (and no doubt instructive!) to know what your collection was composed of prior to your downsizing, and what pieces you ended up keeping. Would you mind sharing?


----------



## mark1958

I wanted to explain my answer a bit more&#8230; The VC Overseas is light, thin, good water resistance, Iconic look, chrono and big date&#8230;. Perfect for traveling..



mark1958 said:


> I was betting on your PP 5167 vs VC Overseas Chrono for the vacation beater.


----------



## asonstuf

Great thread and great collection past and present. When you said 'the heat I'll get' I instantly thought Rolex but imagined the Exp again as a vacation watch. The hulk sub was a shocker to be honest! Not so under the radar in some vacation spots. Better than reading a thriller this!


----------



## asonstuf

Wait! The new daily wearer is something that wasn't already in your collection? That's a bit risky, isn't it? You are placing a lot of confidence in this new arrival to essentially carry the collection ( as the main wearer). The suspense!


----------



## Crunchy

Yay! Called it right on the ss beater!


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Re: Some thoughts*



HRC-E.B. said:


> It would be highly interesting (and no doubt instructive!) to know what your collection was composed of prior to your downsizing, and what pieces you ended up keeping. Would you mind sharing?


It was painful enough letting them go the first time (I went from 16 to 9 to 7 to 3, but over a decade). I would prefer to look forward and not back.

I ended up keeping simple watches, from sports to dress, differing cases, dials, straps/bracelets. One watch for water sports/diving/casual travel, one for smart social or business occasions and one for dressier occasions both business or social. This pretty much ensures that they get worn and there is some variety.

1) Rolex Submariner Date 116610LN (Black Dial)
2) Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Self Winding 15400 (Silver Dial)
3) Patek Philippe Gondolo 5124G (Rose Dial)

People also tend to forget with mechanical watches you will pay again what you will pay for the watch every 20-30 years. Watches cost about 1.5% of their insured value per year and roughly 2% of their purchased value per year to keep maintained (Service = ~7-10% of their purchase cost every 5-years). Going into retirement a decade from now (hopefully) spending 3-1/2% of your collection value a year is fairly daunting in the future when on a fixed income. I also have competing hobbies in guitars that compete for funds (purchase, insurance and maintenance).

So in the end for me, a small collection of simple nice pieces (all really classics) is where I ended up from a once collection of a wide variety of watches.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Omjlc

*Re: Some thoughts*



iim7v7im7 said:


> It was painful enough letting them go the first time (I went from 16 to 9 to 7 to 3, but over a decade). I would prefer to look forward and not back.
> 
> I ended up keeping simple watches, from sports to dress, differing cases, dials, straps/bracelets. One watch for water sports/diving/casual travel, one for smart social or business occasions and one for dressier occasions both business or social. This pretty much ensures that they get worn and there is some variety.
> 
> 1) Rolex Submariner Date 116610LN (Black Dial)
> 2) Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Self Winding 15400 (Silver Dial)
> 3) Patek Philippe Gondolo 5124G (Rose Dial)
> 
> People also tend to forget with mechanical watches you will pay again what you will pay for the watch every 20-30 years. Watches cost about 1.5% of their insured value per year and roughly 2% of their purchased value per year to keep maintained (Service = ~7-10% of their purchase cost every 5-years). Going into retirement a decade from now (hopefully) spending 3-1/2% of your collection value a year is fairly daunting in the future when on a fixed income. I also have competing hobbies in guitars that compete for funds (purchase, insurance and maintenance).
> 
> So in the end for me, a small collection of simple nice pieces (all really classics) is where I ended up from a once collection of a wide variety of watches.
> 
> Hope that helps...


Thanks for sharing Bob. I was hoping to find out what you finally settled on. I recall you had real issues with "brand" Rolex - not the watches themselves but some of the attitudes surrounding it. Interesting to see a sub make your short list. At the end if the day, Rolex makes solid, dependable watches that play their role perfectly.

Jorge, I was secretly guessing the Hulk as your beater. No better watch for the job.


----------



## lmcgbaj

No watch No. 2 yet? Oh well..... Going back to sleep. 

Jorge,

Can I reveal my guess here?

Cheers,
George


----------



## drhr

*Re: Some thoughts*



iim7v7im7 said:


> It was painful enough letting them go the first time (I went from 16 to 9 to 7 to 3, but over a decade). I would prefer to look forward and not back.
> 
> I ended up keeping simple watches, from sports to dress, differing cases, dials, straps/bracelets. One watch for water sports/diving/casual travel, one for smart social or business occasions and one for dressier occasions both business or social. This pretty much ensures that they get worn and there is some variety.
> 
> 1) Rolex Submariner Date 116610LN (Black Dial)
> 2) Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Self Winding 15400 (Silver Dial)
> 3) Patek Philippe Gondolo 5124G (Rose Dial)
> 
> People also tend to forget with mechanical watches you will pay again what you will pay for the watch every 20-30 years. Watches cost about 1.5% of their insured value per year and roughly 2% of their purchased value per year to keep maintained (Service = ~7-10% of their purchase cost every 5-years). Going into retirement a decade from now (hopefully) spending 3-1/2% of your collection value a year is fairly daunting in the future when on a fixed income. I also have competing hobbies in guitars that compete for funds (purchase, insurance and maintenance).
> 
> So in the end for me, a small collection of simple nice pieces (all really classics) is where I ended up from a once collection of a wide variety of watches.
> 
> Hope that helps...


Good stuff, interesting info and gives me hope. I'm headed in the same direction after some 90 or so "trials", kinda stuck at 14 but figuring out fairly quickly what I'd like to end up with long term (at my age, the long is up for grabs). I don't think I'd want to get down to 3, but I'll take 7, we'll see. Mahalo to you and Jorge for sharing . . .


----------



## lmcgbaj

mark1958 said:


> I wanted to explain my answer a bit more&#8230; The VC Overseas is light, thin, good water resistance, Iconic look, chrono and big date&#8230;. Perfect for traveling..


IMO VC Overseas cannot be a true vacation beater. The model he had was with titanium bezel but even the SS bezel model gets scratched easily and does not look as aesthetically pleasing once beaten up. I guess you can do it but a Sub just makes perfect sense. A beaten up Sub still looks good plus it can really take a beating and keep on ticking. Not many watches can say that.


----------



## plastique999

*Re: Some thoughts*



iim7v7im7 said:


> It was painful enough letting them go the first time (I went from 16 to 9 to 7 to 3, but over a decade). I would prefer to look forward and not back.
> 
> I ended up keeping simple watches, from sports to dress, differing cases, dials, straps/bracelets. One watch for water sports/diving/casual travel, one for smart social or business occasions and one for dressier occasions both business or social. This pretty much ensures that they get worn and there is some variety.
> 
> 1) Rolex Submariner Date 116610LN (Black Dial)
> 2) Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Self Winding 15400 (Silver Dial)
> 3) Patek Philippe Gondolo 5124G (Rose Dial)
> 
> People also tend to forget with mechanical watches you will pay again what you will pay for the watch every 20-30 years. Watches cost about 1.5% of their insured value per year and roughly 2% of their purchased value per year to keep maintained (Service = ~7-10% of their purchase cost every 5-years). Going into retirement a decade from now (hopefully) spending 3-1/2% of your collection value a year is fairly daunting in the future when on a fixed income. I also have competing hobbies in guitars that compete for funds (purchase, insurance and maintenance).
> 
> So in the end for me, a small collection of simple nice pieces (all really classics) is where I ended up from a once collection of a wide variety of watches.
> 
> Hope that helps...


Oh man, everyone is whittling away and downsizing their collection, and here I am just starting mine....I'm in trouble lol

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mark1958

*Re: Some thoughts*

Mine is still expanding.. Not like the bing bang.. but coming close to steady state now



plastique999 said:


> Oh man, everyone is whittling away and downsizing their collection, and here I am just starting mine....I'm in trouble lol
> 
> Sent from my 16M


----------



## omega1234

Crunchy said:


> Yay! Called it right on the ss beater!


Me too!


----------



## heuerolexomega

omeglycine said:


> Congratulations Jorge with finding piece of mind in terms of your collection. I hope your 3 bring you great joy. This is a bit like Spain exiting the World Cup, end of an era. You've provided this forum and it's readers with a lot of fun, photos and perspective, and I've enjoyed following your collecting story. Cheers!


Thanks mate, all for the joy of this wonderful Hobby:-!



2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> This and that he likes the colour green gave it away. A very good choice in my opinion, totally suited to the task and you'll never (?) be tempted by a newer iteration as the design will barely change.
> 
> What I am enjoying most about this forum is that people bring up watches that I had otherwise completely overlooked - that 5167R is the first Aquanaut to make me sit up and take notice, very nice. Perhaps not entirely practical but very nice none the less.


Yes sometimes they are models that are overlooked and it's a real joy when you discover them.



asonstuf said:


> Wait! The new daily wearer is something that wasn't already in your collection? That's a bit risky, isn't it? You are placing a lot of confidence in this new arrival to essentially carry the collection ( as the main wearer). The suspense!


Well is not entirely unknown to me, I wore it yesterday and couldn't be happier !



Crunchy said:


> Yay! Called it right on the ss beater!


Yes you did!



Omjlc said:


> Thanks for sharing Bob. I was hoping to find out what you finally settled on. I recall you had real issues with "brand" Rolex - not the watches themselves but some of the attitudes surrounding it. Interesting to see a sub make your short list. At the end if the day, Rolex makes solid, dependable watches that play their role perfectly.
> 
> Jorge, I was secretly guessing the Hulk as your beater. No better watch for the job.


Like you say they deliver, and the Hulk is not the exception with that mesmerizing Greeen !!



lmcgbaj said:


> No watch No. 2 yet? Oh well..... Going back to sleep.
> 
> Jorge,
> 
> Can I reveal my guess here?
> 
> Cheers,
> George


Sure go ahead George, put your bet in !



drhr said:


> Good stuff, interesting info and gives me hope. I'm headed in the same direction after some 90 or so "trials", kinda stuck at 14 but figuring out fairly quickly what I'd like to end up with long term (at my age, the long is up for grabs). I don't think I'd want to get down to 3, but I'll take 7, we'll see. Mahalo to you and Jorge for sharing . . .


Yeah I tried 5 first, and then a moment of wisdom came from heaven and then you know is the right move ! 

Mahalo ...


----------



## heuerolexomega

These are the 5 that I tried before going down to 3:
1) Patek 5146g
2) Lange Timezone 
3) UN Black Toro
4) APRO 15300
5) FP Journe Chronometre Bleu
6) Rolex Hulk

Ooops, am I bad. I tried 6 not 5

I thought that was ok
1 and 2 represented the Dress/Complicated Watch but in a way I knew I could consolidate that Joy in one piece. 
3,4,5 represented the Coolness of a daily wear
and 6 was the perfect Beater/Vacation Watch

Cheers !!


----------



## asonstuf

Hmm, this is really throwing me. Based on your earlier comments about the rg aquanaut, I assumed this piece for daily wear had to be a patek, perhaps a 5712 in rg. But now I see you didn't even keep the ss version in your last 6. Perhaps an AP 15400 in rg? Anyways, thanks for sharing, this has been very enjoyable and informative


----------



## lmcgbaj

My guess for the last piece of the puzzle is PP 5980R Nautilus Chronograph Rose Gold.

I don't see Jorge going for a 15400OR or 26320OR.


----------



## asonstuf

lmcgbaj said:


> My guess for the last piece of the puzzle is PP 5980R Nautilus Chronograph Rose Gold.
> 
> I don't see Jorge going for a 15400OR or 26320OR.


Wouldn't that essentially be the same chrono type that he's got already ( minus annual calendar)?


----------



## lmcgbaj

asonstuf said:


> Wouldn't that essentially be the same chrono type that he's got already ( minus annual calendar)?


Good point. 5712RG maybe.


----------



## shnjb

My guess is Jorge will end up buying his fourth later this year.


----------



## plastique999

shnjb said:


> My guess is Jorge will end up buying his fourth later this year.


Then his 5th.... 

Man even from my small collection, I can't imagine decreasing in size yet...perhaps I have to go through the expansion phase before experiencing the deflation phase. Someone should draw a sine curve or growth pattern curve to track watch collection patterns.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## AbuKalb93

As someone who struggles with exapnding his collection, wanting so many but cant afford that many with patience. Jorge has made me change the way I think...
So what if I only have 3 or 4 watches....quality and use over quantity. Thank you!

On the other hand, if you increase again you and I are going to have a talk!!


----------



## heuerolexomega

AbuKalb93 said:


> As someone who struggles with exapnding his collection, wanting so many but cant afford that many with patience. Jorge has made me change the way I think...
> So what if I only have 3 or 4 watches....quality and use over quantity. Thank you!
> 
> On the other hand, if you increase again you and I are going to have a talk!!


You are welcome ! That's the whole point of a forum, so we can learn from each other and share the joy of the hunt and final purchase moments. 
I hope it helps, and I think it's a wise decision to set your mind to own 3-4 quality pieces from the get go.
You are doing a favor to your wallet from the start ! "But I have to say this : The fun and joy of hunting, buying and owning all the watches I had it's Priceless !!
I know what I want not just from borrow knowledge, I know what I want because I experience it ! And that makes it a stronger statement.

Enjoy what you have mate and never look back !!
Cheers !!


----------



## Moloch

heuerolexomega said:


> You are welcome ! That's the whole point of a forum, so we can learn from each other and share the joy of the hunt and final purchase moments.
> I hope it helps, and I think it's a wise decision to set your mind to own 3-4 quality pieces from the get go.
> You are doing a favor to your wallet from the start ! "But I have to say this : The fun and joy of hunting, buying and owning all the watches I had it's Priceless !!
> I know what I want not just from borrow knowledge, I know what I want because I experience it ! And that makes it a stronger statement.
> 
> Enjoy what you have mate and never look back !!
> Cheers !!


I would like to add that kind of watches you want changes after owning a few. Starting out I thought the moon phase was great but not so much any more. And I never thought I'll be owning so many bracelet watches but realities of living in a swelteringly humid South and loving the outdoors changed that quickly.


----------



## iim7v7im7

Some additional thoughts...

Unfortunately (or fortunately) you need to learn what works for you empirically. 

Watch size, living with a complication and seeing how different watches superimpose into one's life is something that requires personal experience. As you progress through this process, your horological knowledge and budgets per piece typically tend to rise per purchase. Diversification of brand, complication, dial color etc. seem to fuel the purchase justification. One day you wake up and realize as much as you like each watch, you just aren't wearing them all with any frequency. Sometimes, this is due to the shear quantity and other times the diversification of a collection doesn't match the lack of diversification in one's lifestyle. After a number of years, the annual insurance costs and experiencing the required maintenance costs start to make you wonder why you have all of these watches?

This process more typically play's out over a 5-10 year period of time (or longer) by acquiring 1-2 pieces a year. But in Jorge's atypical case, it has occurred <2-years at a profound scale. Some folks manage the "buy" itch by having one "open" position beyond the core watches and have the self discipline to sell a watch when a new one assumes that position. The other aspect of slower collecting (e.g. A watch a year etc.) is spacing out your routine maintenance from a single year.

Food for Thought...


----------



## shartouh

heuerolexomega said:


> These are the 5 that I tried before going down to 3:
> 1) Patek 5146g
> 2) Lange Timezone
> 3) UN Black Toro
> 4) APRO 15300
> 5) FP Journe Chronometre Bleu
> 6) Rolex Hulk
> 
> Ooops, am I bad. I tried 6 not 5
> 
> I thought that was ok
> 1 and 2 represented the Dress/Complicated Watch but in a way I knew I could consolidate that Joy in one piece.
> 3,4,5 represented the Coolness of a daily wear
> and 6 was the perfect Beater/Vacation Watch
> 
> Cheers !!


I think 3-UN 4- APRO 15300 must go the another stil keeping.


----------



## plastique999

iim7v7im7 said:


> Some additional thoughts...
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately) you need to learn what works for you empirically.
> 
> Watch size, living with a complication and seeing how different watches superimpose into one's life is something that requires personal experience. As you progress through this process, your horological knowledge and budgets per piece typically tend to rise per purchase. Diversification of brand, complication, dial color etc. seem to fuel the purchase justification. One day you wake up and realize as much as you like each watch, you just aren't wearing them all with any frequency. Sometimes, this is due to the shear quantity and other times the diversification of a collection doesn't match the lack of diversification in one's lifestyle. After a number of years, the annual insurance costs and experiencing the required maintenance costs start to make you wonder why you have all of these watches?
> 
> This process more typically play's out over a 5-10 year period of time (or longer) by acquiring 1-2 pieces a year. But in Jorge's atypical case, it has occurred <2-years at a profound scale. Some folks manage the "buy" itch by having one "open" position beyond the core watches and have the self discipline to sell a watch when a new one assumes that position. The other aspect of slower collecting (e.g. A watch a year etc.) is spacing out your routine maintenance from a single year.
> 
> Food for Thought...


This is what I am afraid of in my similar hyper accelerated expanding phase - not being able to wear all of my pieces enough. 
What would you experts say is the ideal "number" to appreciate all of your pieces? For Jorge it is 3, for myself currently, I imagine 7 - one for each day of the week 

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mark1958

Yes and I predicted this early on in this thread 



shnjb said:


> My guess is Jorge will end up buying his fourth later this year.


----------



## mark1958

I admit i suffer from a bit of this as well. Also over the few years my tastes change-- part is due to personal experiences over time as well as my increased learning and knowledge about horology. In reality I think somewhere in the range of 3 to 10 pieces is a reasonable range but who here always wants to be reasonable.



iim7v7im7 said:


> Some additional thoughts...
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately) you need to learn what works for you empirically.
> 
> Watch size, living with a complication and seeing how different watches superimpose into one's life is something that requires personal experience. As you progress through this process, your horological knowledge and budgets per piece typically tend to rise per purchase. Diversification of brand, complication, dial color etc. seem to fuel the purchase justification. One day you wake up and realize as much as you like each watch, you just aren't wearing them all with any frequency. Sometimes, this is due to the shear quantity and other times the diversification of a collection doesn't match the lack of diversification in one's lifestyle. After a number of years, the annual insurance costs and experiencing the required maintenance costs start to make you wonder why you have all of these watches?
> 
> This process more typically play's out over a 5-10 year period of time (or longer) by acquiring 1-2 pieces a year. But in Jorge's atypical case, it has occurred <2-years at a profound scale. Some folks manage the "buy" itch by having one "open" position beyond the core watches and have the self discipline to sell a watch when a new one assumes that position. The other aspect of slower collecting (e.g. A watch a year etc.) is spacing out your routine maintenance from a single year.
> 
> Food for Thought...


----------



## GETS

This thread shows all the reasons why people collect things. Some are cautioning - some are appreciating - some are bewildered - and many are silent.

People like Amine have nearly 100 watches and are delighted. Donut has more HE watches than one can actually fathom. But sometimes the joy isn't in wearing but simply in watching, playing, hunting and wondering.

And for others like Bob and Jorge now (so it seems) it is about the practicality of actually wearing them on a reasonable level. Or is it that people cut back because the more you have the more you have to worry about?

Whatever the motivation or emotion it is idiosyncratic to us all. I neither applaud the cut back to three nor do I condemn it as inevitable. It's been a good read though.


----------



## iim7v7im7

GETS said:


> This thread shows all the reasons why people collect things. Some are cautioning - some are appreciating - some are bewildered - and many are silent.
> 
> People like Amine have nearly 100 watches and are delighted. Donut has more HE watches than one can actually fathom. But sometimes the joy isn't in wearing but simply in watching, playing, hunting and wondering.
> 
> And for others like Bob and Jorge now (so it seems) it is about the practicality of actually wearing them on a reasonable level. Or is it that people cut back because the more you have the more you have to worry about?
> 
> Whatever the motivation or emotion it is idiosyncratic to us all. I neither applaud the cut back to three nor do I condemn it as inevitable. It's been a good read though.


I absolutely concur with your sentiments.

Lifestyle, financial means and collection motivation will vary greatly. What I was describing is just a very common path and not "one size fits all". I was first told about this phenomenon by an industry veteran who is the owner of NYC watch AD who pretty much has "seen it all".


----------



## heuerolexomega

iim7v7im7 said:


> I absolutely concur with your sentiments.
> 
> Lifestyle, financial means and collection motivation will vary greatly. What I was describing is just a very common path and not "one size fits all". I was first told about this phenomenon by an industry veteran who is the owner of NYC watch AD who pretty much has "seen it all".


Exactly, this thread represents my isolated story that might very well similar to many and no relationship how so ever to others. There is condemnation or celebration, after all is just a hobby.
It's all about the sharing, learning and the Fun !!
Cheers !


----------



## AbuKalb93

So how long are we going to wait for??


----------



## BusyTimmy

Inquiring minds are waiting, Jorge. Get on with it!


----------



## heuerolexomega

There were some factors that guide me to the selection of my daily wear.
I want it a Genta design, I want it to complement my 5960p and I want it in rose gold.
5712 it's a very special dial+complications for me. 5712R behave better in my wrist than the SS version, the RG version feels more solid, more wight, and it looks awesome in Rose Gold. I still can't answer accurately if someone asks me what color is the dial. Because it looks whatever color can cross your mind but not brown as is described.
I can honestly say that my 3 watches follow my heart and lifestyle at the same time. 
Mission Accomplished !

*2) Daily Wear : Patek Philippe 5712R 
*
















































Cheers !!


----------



## HPoirot

I could never live with just 3. I, too, consolidated from >10 down to 4, which is what i thought was the ideal number. 

Now i'm at 6, but thankfully, no immediate plans to make it 7. 

Guess everyone has their ideal number. 

Hope you have better luck than i did!


----------



## plastique999

5712 -> Brilliant!!!


Sent from my 16M


----------



## lmcgbaj

Hehehehe. I was correct on the second guess. Great choices Jorge. Stunning.


----------



## heuerolexomega

plastique999 said:


> 5712 -> Brilliant!!!
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Thanks mate


----------



## lmcgbaj

I would definitely be happy with those 3 Jorge. I am very happy for you mate. Good job.


----------



## BusyTimmy

Very nice indeed! Personally I wouldn't wear gold daily, but if you can pull it off then great. 
Congrats Jorge. Wish you all the best with your 'perfect' triplet.


----------



## drhr

Outstanding Jorge!! Here's wishing many enjoyable, healthy years with those beautiful watches!!!


----------



## Omjlc

Jorge, let me offer my final congrats on your final purchase. A beautiful piece and one that I did not expect. 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Dancing Fire

Well done Jorge! I am a big fan of RG watches!

My prediction for watch #4 will be a Lange!


----------



## Kevin_Lomax

To may it's crazy how you can let go such legendary watches so easily over and over again. I guess for you it has always been more of a search for the "perfect" collection rather than the individual watches...

That new collection makes a lot of sense. But for the beater I would never have chosen the 116610LV. I think you will get tired of the green color. But I don't think you will end up with this collection anyway :-D


----------



## shnjb

Stunning as always.

The green Rolex is looking better every time I look at it.

What would you wear when you travel to unsafe places?


----------



## heuerolexomega

shnjb said:


> Stunning as always.
> 
> The green Rolex is looking better every time I look at it.
> 
> What would you wear when you travel to unsafe places?


Hulk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docwalleye

Very nice...enjoy them to their fullest. Thanks for sharing your story as well.


----------



## Quotron

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks mate
> View attachment 1553712












Just awesome


----------



## GETS

A lovely little collection but not inexpensive!

Let us know when you buy watch number 4......


----------



## omega1234

Amazing trio Jorge! I also think 3 is a pretty solid number. I did 2 for a while and did not like that, now I'm up to 3 and I quite like that, but I'll be going up to close to 10 eventually.


----------



## Crunchy

Fantastic choices for the 3 watch collection. I absolutely understand the 5712 for daily wear. It's WG cousin is my daily too! It's just so fuss free and exquisite I never want to take it off.


----------



## eamonn345

heuerolexomega said:


> There were some factors that guide me to the selection of my daily wear.
> I want it a Genta design, I want it to complement my 5960p and I want it in rose gold.
> 5712 it's a very special dial+complications for me. 5712R behave better in my wrist than the SS version, the RG version feels more solid, more wight, and it looks awesome in Rose Gold. I still can't answer accurately if someone asks me what color is the dial. Because it looks whatever color can cross your mind but not brown as is described.
> I can honestly say that my 3 watches follow my heart and lifestyle at the same time.
> Mission Accomplished !
> 
> *2) Daily Wear : Patek Philippe 5712R
> *
> View attachment 1553611
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553612
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553613
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553623
> 
> 
> Cheers !!


Congrats! Is that the hulk ceramic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

eamonn345 said:


> Congrats! Is that the hulk ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Crunchy said:


> Fantastic choices for the 3 watch collection. I absolutely understand the 5712 for daily wear. It's WG cousin is my daily too! It's just so fuss free and exquisite I never want to take it off.


Stunning !

Being this my 2nd version of the 5712, really say something, ahh..
I have to say that the leather strap makes it more comfortable to wear.
Cheers !!


----------



## asonstuf

My first guess afterall! Huge congrats! Let me ask you, though, how did it not make it in your final six to only make a roaring comeback in the end? Had you always kept in the back of your mind and were just testing the others?
I dare say that I like the 5712 a bit better than the 5960 ( the watch gods can strike me down) in terms of aesthetics. If I can swing it, it might just be the watch I'm gunning for for my 40th (I've got 8 years to go). We'll see if I can convince myself to make the next jump (or 2 ) from Rolex land.
Anyways, congrats again and thanks for sharing!


----------



## asonstuf

Kevin_Lomax said:


> To may it's crazy how you can let go such legendary watches so easily over and over again. I guess for has always been more of a search for the "perfect" collection rather than the individual watches...
> 
> That new collection makes a lot of sense. But for the beater I would never have chosen the 116610LV. I think you will get tired of the green color. But I don't think you will end up with this collection anyway :-D


I could see the 3rd 'vacation/beater' slot turning into a rotating one in one out situation changing up pure sports models just to keep idle hands busy. There's plenty of fun to be had changing rolexes with jlc deep seas, fifty fathoms, big marines, etc. Those other two, though, no way. Just too great of a one-two punch!


----------



## Quotron

asonstuf said:


> If I can swing it, it might just be the watch I'm gunning for for my 40th (I've got 8 years to go). We'll see if I can convince myself to make the next jump (or 2 ) from Rolex land.


All you have to do is save $12.35/day! Of course it's easier said than done and that doesn't factor the double whammy of inflation, i.e currency depreciation and list price appreciation (which generally grows at a rate greater than inflation).


----------



## heuerolexomega

asonstuf said:


> My first guess afterall! Huge congrats! Let me ask you, though, how did it not make it in your final six to only make a roaring comeback in the end? Had you always kept in the back of your mind and were just testing the others?
> I dare say that I like the 5712 a bit better than the 5960 ( the watch gods can strike me down) in terms of aesthetics. If I can swing it, it might just be the watch I'm gunning for for my 40th (I've got 8 years to go). We'll see if I can convince myself to make the next jump (or 2 ) from Rolex land.
> Anyways, congrats again and thanks for sharing!


Let me start saying that 5712 is my favorite reference ever ! maybe because 5712 was my first real high end purchase or maybe I just like it. Love the dial and the asymmetric array of the complications. Note, that I never said unbalanced, if you think about it if you tilt the watch a little bit so the 7 position becomes your 6, it has the same array as a chrono. I love the dial of all the different versions of the 5712 but why the SS version was not in the final 6? That question has to be answered in the context of the collection of 6 that I had at the time. And on that collection of 6 I had on my mind a slot for a Genta SS sport watch. And you have to remember that I had Black Toro as well, I kept the the APRO on that slot because I consider that one was more rugged than the 5712. The 5712 SS has a very slim case, the bracelet is thin (when compared to APRO) and slides rather easy on the wrist (at least on mine). So I thought for now it makes more sense to keep the APRO plus Toro, but back in my mind I was mortified for letting go the 5712, and I knew that I would eventually buy it again with a Leather Strap; didn't know which version of the 3 (G,RG or GR), but now you know which one.


----------



## mark1958

well the 5712 would be my second choice in Patek… (since i just got the 5164) considering price issues as well. I generally like silver or white gold but this one looks nicer in RG at least from the photos and the one time i looked at them in a shop.. Great job!!!.. As much as i hope you stick to your 3-- I love it when you decide on a purchase because you go into so much detail and description surrounding your decision. Will miss those posts!


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> well the 5712 would be my second choice in Patek&#8230; (since i just got the 5164) considering price issues as well. I generally like silver or white gold but this one looks nicer in RG at least from the photos and the one time i looked at them in a shop.. Great job!!!.. As much as i hope you stick to your 3-- I love it when you decide on a purchase because you go into so much detail and description surrounding your decision. Will miss those posts!


Looking forward for that 5164 thread, the ideal travel watch. And thanks for the nice comments. 
I like how the moon matches with the RG case on my 5712R.(just notice it)
I really intend to stick to my 3. The beauty of buying Patek and Rolex though is the flexibility to do whatever if I ever change my mind.

Regards

Note : I just notice the pic that you got your new watch congrats.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Very nice daily wearer choice, elegant yet sporty enough to be versatile. It may sound a little mundane but whether a watch is a natural fit is something I look for and that 5712 really suits you. Choosing Patek and a Rolex is a smart move in my opinion, they are classic designs for a reason and as fads come and go I am sure that you will appreciate them all the more for it.
Congrats!
Of course, I am now looking at all sorts of rose gold sports watches thanks to this thread...


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Very nice daily wearer choice, elegant yet sporty enough to be versatile. It may sound a little mundane but whether a watch is a natural fit is something I look for and that 5712 really suits you. Choosing Patek and a Rolex is a smart move in my opinion, they are classic designs for a reason and as fads come and go I am sure that you will appreciate them all the more for it.
> Congrats!
> Of course, I am now looking at all sorts of rose gold sports watches thanks to this thread...


Yes it's true, 5712 for my was and will be a very special reference, can't deny it. 
Yes Patek and Rolex gives you flexibility.
Enjoy the hunt!
regards


----------



## TJMike

I may have missed it Jorge, but why did you decide not to go with the FPJ as one of the three?


----------



## heuerolexomega

TJMike said:


> I may have missed it Jorge, but why did you decide not to go with the FPJ as one of the three?


On my journey I discovered and undeniable fact, dress watches (2,3 hands or 2 hands + seconds sub-dial) are beautiful and classic, yes but in my experience they had considerable less wrist time than the others. So my personal conclusion was if it's gonna be dressy needs complications.
But if I was forced to pick one, without a shadow of a doubt would be the Chronometre Blue, actually it's the only dress watch I recommend because is dressy but its more versatile than the alternatives (usual suspects: Calatrava, Saxonia, Patrimony). And the movement is gorgeous, a truly HH.
Unfortunately I couldn't justify it, didn't make it to my top 3. But oh boy.......


----------



## seanwontreturn

Dont worry, one in one out and thats how you keep hunting!


----------



## iim7v7im7

heuerolexomega said:


> On my journey I discovered and undeniable fact, dress watches (2,3 hands or 2 hands + seconds sub-dial) are beautiful and classic, yes but in my experience they had considerable less wrist time than the others. So my personal conclusion was if it's gonna be dressy needs complications.
> But if I was forced to pick one, without a shadow of a doubt would be the Chronometre Blue, actually it's the only dress watch I recommend because is dressy but its more versatile than the alternatives (usual suspects: Calatrava, Saxonia, Patrimony). And the movement is gorgeous, a truly HH.
> Unfortunately I couldn't justify it, didn't make it to my top 3. But oh boy.......


I found the exact same circumstance with my beautiful rose gold Breguet Classique 5177. An exquisite piece that was just out of alignment with my lifestyle, hence unfortunately very little wrist time. My white gold Patek Gondolo 5124G on the other hand, while still filling a formal role can also be worn in everyday situations (hence it is worn and it stayed). I didn't need complications, case shape and dial color provided the wrist interest.


----------



## mark1958

I sold my GO Rose Gold Chronometer in the end in part because I was not giving it wrist time. It was a bit too dressy and hard to figure out a way to make it work. I really loved the look, and the movement. There was one other negative for me -- the deployment strap on that watch was so uncomfortable. I think I could have solved that problem if I would have switched out to a tang buckle.



heuerolexomega said:


> On my journey I discovered and undeniable fact, dress watches (2,3 hands or 2 hands + seconds sub-dial) are beautiful and classic, yes but in my experience they had considerable less wrist time than the others. So my personal conclusion was if it's gonna be dressy needs complications.
> But if I was forced to pick one, without a shadow of a doubt would be the Chronometre Blue, actually it's the only dress watch I recommend because is dressy but its more versatile than the alternatives (usual suspects: Calatrava, Saxonia, Patrimony). And the movement is gorgeous, a truly HH.
> Unfortunately I couldn't justify it, didn't make it to my top 3. But oh boy.......


----------



## nnb203

jorge - enjoyed reading about your "voyage" and decision making process so thanks for sharing.

curious - leaving preference for SS or precious metals aside, do you prefer the aesthetics of black or chocolate brown 5167?

also, in the time you had your larger collection, did you send any of them for routine servicing or did you not own them long enough to need this? Wondering what your philosophy is on whether to send in every ~5 years or not send in unless it is showing any issues...

regards

neil


----------



## BusyTimmy

I find myself relating to the dress watch comments in this thread. I wish I had more opportunities to wear my JLC. It's stunning and it feels great to wear it, but sporty watches usually fit better with my lifestyle (as others have mentioned).


----------



## heuerolexomega

Thanks ,
To answer your question, I don't think you can leave metal preference aside, because black is the perfect match for steel and brown for Rose gold.
My preference is 5167R, Stunning !
And no I didn't send for servicing any of my watches, not enough time. LOL !



nnb203 said:


> jorge - enjoyed reading about your "voyage" and decision making process so thanks for sharing.
> 
> curious - leaving preference for SS or precious metals aside, do you prefer the aesthetics of black or chocolate brown 5167?
> 
> also, in the time you had your larger collection, did you send any of them for routine servicing or did you not own them long enough to need this? Wondering what your philosophy is on whether to send in every ~5 years or not send in unless it is showing any issues...
> 
> regards
> 
> neil


----------



## heuerolexomega

heuerolexomega said:


> On my journey I discovered and undeniable fact, dress watches (2,3 hands or 2 hands + seconds sub-dial) are beautiful and classic, yes but in my experience they had considerable less wrist time than the others. So my personal conclusion was if it's gonna be dressy needs complications.
> But if I was forced to pick one, without a shadow of a doubt would be the Chronometre Blue, actually it's the only dress watch I recommend because is dressy but its more versatile than the alternatives (usual suspects: Calatrava, Saxonia, Patrimony). And the movement is gorgeous, a truly HH.
> Unfortunately I couldn't justify it, didn't make it to my top 3. But oh boy.......





iim7v7im7 said:


> I found the exact same circumstance with my beautiful rose gold Breguet Classique 5177. An exquisite piece that was just out of alignment with my lifestyle, hence unfortunately very little wrist time. My white gold Patek Gondolo 5124G on the other hand, while still filling a formal role can also be worn in everyday situations (hence it is worn and it stayed). I didn't need complications, case shape and dial color provided the wrist interest.





mark1958 said:


> I sold my GO Rose Gold Chronometer in the end in part because I was not giving it wrist time. It was a bit too dressy and hard to figure out a way to make it work. I really loved the look, and the movement. There was one other negative for me -- the deployment strap on that watch was so uncomfortable. I think I could have solved that problem if I would have switched out to a tang buckle.





BusyTimmy said:


> I find myself relating to the dress watch comments in this thread. I wish I had more opportunities to wear my JLC. It's stunning and it feels great to wear it, but sporty watches usually fit better with my lifestyle (as others have mentioned).


Is good that I am not alone :-!. It seems that the conclusion with dress watches is a common trait, after all 
Thanks for sharing guys |>


----------



## AbuKalb93

I disagree with the dress watch opinions here. I for one wear dressy pieces with shorts most of the time lol!


----------



## shnjb

AbuKalb93 said:


> I disagree with the dress watch opinions here. I for one wear dressy pieces with shorts most of the time lol!


It's funny cuz ur probably the youngest here.


----------



## ilitig8

I think it is a great trio. I am particularly "impressed" that they all have "character". Often when people whittle down to 2-4 watches the watches in and of themselves are great but they end up being rather blah. Each one of them is different enough to spark a conversation with a WIS and non-WIS alike. While it would lose a splash of color in the collection I couldn't help but wonder what the trio would look like with a 5167 on rubber as the beater. But then it does share the Genta inspiration and Kermit is far more capable of surviving "beater" status. 

In two words, great job!


----------



## tigerpac

Ohhhhh I FINALLY get this thread. Jorge must mean the road to 3 Patek's! Get on with the last one so we can start the road to 3 Lange's thread start Jorge! 

To think.... 3 watches... insanity


----------



## heuerolexomega

ilitig8 said:


> I think it is a great trio. I am particularly "impressed" that they all have "character". Often when people whittle down to 2-4 watches the watches in and of themselves are great but they end up being rather blah. Each one of them is different enough to spark a conversation with a WIS and non-WIS alike. While it would lose a splash of color in the collection I couldn't help but wonder what the trio would look like with a 5167 on rubber as the beater. But then it does share the Genta inspiration and Kermit is far more capable of surviving "beater" status.
> 
> In two words, great job!


Thanks mate, I wonder too


----------



## heuerolexomega

tigerpac said:


> Ohhhhh I FINALLY get this thread. Jorge must mean the road to 3 Patek's! Get on with the last one so we can start the road to 3 Lange's thread start Jorge!
> 
> To think.... 3 watches... insanity


Lol... Don't think so


----------



## plastique999

ilitig8 said:


> I think it is a great trio. I am particularly "impressed" that they all have "character". Often when people whittle down to 2-4 watches the watches in and of themselves are great but they end up being rather blah. Each one of them is different enough to spark a conversation with a WIS and non-WIS alike. While it would lose a splash of color in the collection I couldn't help but wonder what the trio would look like with a 5167 on rubber as the beater. But then it does share the Genta inspiration and Kermit is far more capable of surviving "beater" status.
> 
> In two words, great job!


Uh oh it's happening....

Sent from my 16M


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

So Jorge, I couldn't help noticing that in todays WRUW you are sporting a 5205r and your signature is updated accordingly. Can I ask what prompted the replacement of the 5960p?

Dan


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> So Jorge, I couldn't help noticing that in todays WRUW you are sporting a 5205r and your signature is updated accordingly. Can I ask what prompted the replacement of the 5960p?
> 
> Dan


Well Dan, I didn't mention it because I thought the reasons where not revelant to the average WIS guy. In essence my 3 watch scheme idea hasn't change at all. But here it goes why I did it: all my watches without execption I bought them new from an AD. When I was in the hunt for the dress/complicated watch the deal of the 5960p came to me, the thing was that the watch was pre-owned. At the time I justified the pre-own watch in my mind because it was out of production and the piece it's/was an important achievement for Patek (1st in-house chrono movement). 
I know that I am in the minority but it really bather me the pre-own situation to the point that I got rid of it. So lesson learned for me, but I doubt that this would be an issue for WUS members.

Regards


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Well, congratulations and glad to hear you are sticking with the 3 watch scheme. i can certainly appreciate not wanting a previously owned piece, there is something very nice about having a pristine starting point. And you have no one to blame but yourself for any scratches which, whilst unfortunate, are at least more personal indentations .

Enjoy!

Dan


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

ilitig8 said:


> I think it is a great trio. I am particularly "impressed" that they all have "character". Often when people whittle down to 2-4 watches the watches in and of themselves are great but they end up being rather blah. Each one of them is different enough to spark a conversation with a WIS and non-WIS alike. While it would lose a splash of color in the collection I couldn't help but wonder what the trio would look like with a 5167 on rubber as the beater. But then it does share the Genta inspiration and Kermit is far more capable of surviving "beater" status.
> 
> In two words, great job!





heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks mate, I wonder too


Hmmm, I reckon the Hulk is on borrowed time


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Hmmm, I reckon the Hulk is on borrowed time


That's my constant struggle :

A) I don't change anything (2 Pateks,1 Rolex)
B) I break my 3 scheme an add an Aquanaut 
C) Swap the Hulk for an Aquanaut

Not sure the Aquanaut could do all the things Hulk does for me

Eventually I will have to make up my mind
maybe that's for another thread .......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchy

Break the 3 LOL!


----------



## drhr

heuerolexomega said:


> That's my constant struggle :
> 
> A) I don't change anything (2 Pateks,1 Rolex)
> B) I break my 3 scheme an add an Aquanaut
> C) Swap the Hulk for an Aquanaut
> 
> Not sure the Aquanaut could do all the things Hulk does for me
> 
> Eventually I will have to make up my mind
> maybe that's for another thread .......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jorge - you've done so amazingly well in getting down to the number of watches you want. I'd keep doing C indefinitely until the right combination sticks permanently at (your choice of) 3. That way you can keep experimenting, sorry for being so loose with your money  . . . .


----------



## heuerolexomega

drhr said:


> Jorge - you've done so amazingly well in getting down to the number of watches you want. I'd keep doing C indefinitely until the right combination sticks permanently at (your choice of) 3. That way you can keep experimenting, sorry for being so loose with your money  . . . .


Lol., that's fine.
I know you have the 5167, do you think the Aquanaut could carry the Vacation/Beater roll in the same manner as the Sub? 
Any shortcomings ? 
Thanks


----------



## drhr

heuerolexomega said:


> Lol., that's fine.
> I know you have the 5167, do you think the Aquanaut could carry the Vacation/Beater roll in the same manner as the Sub?
> Any shortcomings ?
> Thanks


I don't think the Aquanuat could stand up to the same punishment that the Rolex might be able to. But in the regular course of life, the 5167 is plenty good for me. If I was a more "adventurous/outdoorsy/sportsmanlike/etc" type person, perhaps the Sub might be more appropriate. But since I'm not, the PP is a much appreciated and accepted part of my rotation . . .


----------



## heuerolexomega

drhr said:


> I don't think the Aquanuat could stand up to the same punishment that the Rolex might be able to. But in the regular course of life, the 5167 is plenty good for me. If I was a more "adventurous/outdoorsy/sportsmanlike/etc" type person, perhaps the Sub might be more appropriate. But since I'm not, the PP is a much appreciated and accepted part of my rotation . . .


Today I conclude that I won't go in the route of 4 watches, I either keep the Hulk or swap it for the Aquanaut.
So sticking to my 3 mate
thanks


----------



## Quotron

drhr said:


> I don't think the Aquanuat could stand up to the same punishment that the Rolex might be able to. But in the regular course of life, the 5167 is plenty good for me. If I was a more "adventurous/outdoorsy/sportsmanlike/etc" type person, perhaps the Sub might be more appropriate. But since I'm not, the PP is a much appreciated and accepted part of my rotation . . .


Interesting. In the interest of discussion and to expand on Jorge's question, I'm curious as to why you think that an Aquanaut would not be suitable for vacation/beater.

I assume the grade of SS is lower on the Patek than on the Rolex (PP is probably not using 904L), and it only has a single locking crown versus the Submariner's triple locking. But, I've not heard any complaints about the robustness cal.324S movement. Indeed some anectodal reports on this board and others have users wearing their Aquanauts for activities as rough as mountain biking, river rafting, and etc... Of course, we're distinguishing the fact that the Aquanaut is not a G-Shock - nor does it intend to be - but, do you feel it would not stand up to such activities as: swimming (pool, ocean), shallow snorkeling/skin-diving, trail hiking, and of course the most important of activities, hot tubbin' with babez? Of course, whether or not there are watches that are _better_ for the task is irrelevant to our discussion, just whether or not this watch _could_. Personally, I see no reason as to why a steel watch on a rubber strap, with screw-down crown and a WR of 120m should not be able to, but I will yield to your experience of actually owning the watch...


----------



## drhr

Quotron said:


> Interesting. In the interest of discussion and to expand on Jorge's question, I'm curious as to why you think that an Aquanaut would not be suitable for vacation/beater.
> 
> I assume the grade of SS is lower on the Patek than on the Rolex (PP is probably not using 904L), and it only has a single locking crown versus the Submariner's triple locking. But, I've not heard any complaints about the robustness cal.324S movement. Indeed some anectodal reports on this board and others have users wearing their Aquanauts for activities as rough as mountain biking, river rafting, and etc... Of course, we're distinguishing the fact that the Aquanaut is not a G-Shock - nor does it intend to be - but, do you feel it would not stand up to such activities as: swimming (pool, ocean), shallow snorkeling/skin-diving, trail hiking, and of course the most important of activities, hot tubbin' with babez? Of course, whether or not there are watches that are _better_ for the task is irrelevant to our discussion, just whether or not this watch _could_. Personally, I see no reason as to why a steel watch on a rubber strap, with screw-down crown and a WR of 120m should not be able to, but I will yield to your experience of actually owning the watch...


You actually make good, some/most would say correct, points and I'm not disagreeing. The Aquanaut is thinner and lighter and therefore would be less able to take a physical pounding w/o being negatively impacted (no pun) even if just cosmetic vs the Sub I *suspect, *though I have no direct experience. I wouldn't have any qualms about either movement. Thx for the comments, helps me appreciate my 5167 even more . . .;-)


----------



## Quotron

drhr said:


> You actually make good, some/most would say correct, points and I'm not disagreeing. The Aquanaut is thinner and lighter and therefore would be less able to take a physical pounding w/o being negatively impacted (no pun) even if just cosmetic vs the Sub I *suspect, *though I have no direct experience. I wouldn't have any qualms about either movement. Thx for the comments, helps me appreciate my 5167 even more . . .;-)


Like I said, I was simply curious based off of your experience of owning the ref.5167 and various Rolex references.

I don't necessarily think thinner/lighter means that it is less robust, or less able to be used for some physical activity; but of course that depends on a great many things. In some respects thinness and lightness may be a benefit; it will not get caught up on things, less protrusion from the wrist/arm means it's less likely to get knocked on things, and it will allow for easier movement. Of course, given the bezel, it's more likely to pick up surface scratches, though I'd still say it looks pretty cool, even in its unpolished wabi-sabi form...


----------



## Crunchy

There are more than a few reasons why the rolex will be a little more robust than the 324s, which the latter is also used in dress pieces such as the calatrava.

A major reason is size construction of the movement. The 3135 bigger size provides for much better tolerances.
http://luxurytyme.com/en/rolex-related-articles/the-rolex-caliber-3135/

Also, the rolex case being larger and more solid, offers more shock protection.

Compared to the PP, the fineness of the movement is not as robust due to pieces can get moved out of position from shocks easier (lesser tolerances) and also the gold rotor will be arguably softer material than steel.

A more experienced watchmaker can tell you more, but those are the basic points to technically understand why a rolex will be a little more robust than a patek. Although, nobody knows how much abuse the 5167 can take - nobody really tried to "break" it before!


----------



## heuerolexomega

I think there is no argument that Rolex is more robust. But the question is if that extra robustness really needed for vacation/outdoors activities. Like drhr was saying my definition of beater is not about using the watch in the Gulf war. Is more like taking the watch to a Cruise, swimming pool, hiking etc. So is that extra roughness that important on that kind of beater scenarios ?
That is questionable I guess ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

heuerolexomega said:


> I think there is no argument that Rolex is more robust. But the question is if that extra robustness really needed for vacation/outdoors activities. Like drhr was saying my definition of beater is not about using the watch in the Gulf war. Is more like taking the watch to a* Cruise, swimming pool, hiking etc.* So is that extra roughness that important on that kind of beater scenarios ?
> That is questionable I guess ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that we're getting more specific and from my experience, 5167 will absolutely be as good and be able to function as a "beater" just as well as the Rolex when these are the defined activities . . . .


----------



## Crunchy

drhr said:


> Now that we're getting more specific and from my experience, 5167 will absolutely be as good and be able to function as a "beater" just as well as the Rolex when these are the defined activities . . . .


True I think the PP will be good for most activities. Probably the no-no are activites requiring excessive hand swinging/vibrations - jetski, rafting, etc. Then again, it will probably survive, just that the service costs will be higher only. So I guess if you can afford it, wear it!


----------



## ilitig8

I have both the Hulk and a 5167 on bracelet (yeah I know I am in the minority, planned to do the swap thing but it ain't that easy, but that is a long story) and think they are both great travel watches, TRUE beater status is another thing for ME as I do a lot of things that really hammer watches.

While I don't baby my watches like some I also engage in activities when I travel that has me carrying my 10 year old Seiko beater, 'cause I really beat on a watch on most of my vacations. Our last vacation in May was to drhr's fine state and between diving, hiking, rock scrambling and deep sea sport fishing I put some serious new Wabi on the old Seiko. I don't think many would argue that the 5167 is as robust as the 116610LV but I honestly would not have an issue with 99% of my travel needs, I think it would have been fine in Kauai but it would have gotten some serious scars, everyone's tolerance is different, I just shy away from wearing my nicer watches when I KNOW they will get scarred. I have done 4 dives with the Aquanaut to win a bet (I did get a pressure test before embarking). I think for most people a 5167 is a completely capable travel watch, even if it isn't Hulk robust (I mean really with a name like Hulk what can be more robust?). Now if your idea of travel involves crampons on Cho Oyu, doing a dyno on a runout 5.13c climb, mountain biking the north shore in Vancouver, diving the blue hole or Mardi Gras on Bourbon the 5167 might not be a good choice but for people who's friends don't lay bets on where the cast will be when you return the Aquanaut would make a terrific travel watch. 

I will say there would be something supremely satisfying to have a Patek as a beater, though I would NEVER make that point outside of "friends" that understand. I will also say a Patek beater would be an AWESOME heirloom watch, while I do not have a son to pass it on to I have an Explorer I that I have carried to the top of three 8,000 meter peaks (including Everest) and spent some time on the wrist of sherpa Jamling Norgay (Tenzing's son) that I plan to pass on to my godson. After I wrote that it seemed like shameless self promotion but my point was a watch that is special on its own coupled with the owner actually using it as a tool makes for a heck of an heirloom.


----------



## ilitig8

Crunchy said:


> So I guess if you can afford it, wear it!


I have been looking at my watch boxes lately and beginning to wonder if I am not becoming the Ferrari driver that can't afford the oil changes...


----------



## Quotron

ilitig8 said:


> I have both the Hulk and a 5167 on bracelet (yeah I know I am in the minority, planned to do the swap thing but it ain't that easy, but that is a long story) and think they are both great travel watches, TRUE beater status is another thing for ME as I do a lot of things that really hammer watches.
> 
> While I don't baby my watches like some I also engage in activities when I travel that has me carrying my 10 year old Seiko beater, 'cause I really beat on a watch on most of my vacations. Our last vacation in May was to drhr's fine state and between diving, hiking, rock scrambling and deep sea sport fishing I put some serious new Wabi on the old Seiko. I don't think many would argue that the 5167 is as robust as the 116610LV but I honestly would not have an issue with 99% of my travel needs, I think it would have been fine in Kauai but it would have gotten some serious scars, everyone's tolerance is different, I just shy away from wearing my nicer watches when I KNOW they will get scarred. I have done 4 dives with the Aquanaut to win a bet (I did get a pressure test before embarking). I think for most people a 5167 is a completely capable travel watch, even if it isn't Hulk robust (I mean really with a name like Hulk what can be more robust?). Now if your idea of travel involves crampons on Cho Oyu, doing a dyno on a runout 5.13c climb, mountain biking the north shore in Vancouver, diving the blue hole or Mardi Gras on Bourbon the 5167 might not be a good choice but for people who's friends don't lay bets on where the cast will be when you return the Aquanaut would make a terrific travel watch.
> 
> I will say there would be something supremely satisfying to have a Patek as a beater, though I would NEVER make that point outside of "friends" that understand. I will also say a Patek beater would be an AWESOME heirloom watch, while I do not have a son to pass it on to I have an Explorer I that I have carried to the top of three 8,000 meter peaks (including Everest) and spent some time on the wrist of sherpa Jamling Norgay (Tenzing's son) that I plan to pass on to my godson. After I wrote that it seemed like shameless self promotion but my point was a watch that is special on its own coupled with the owner actually using it as a tool makes for a heck of an heirloom.


----------



## seanwontreturn

No matter what and how many you have in your stable, you will not stop flipping, the day you do is the day you lose all the interest, the same way you lost interest in those you bought and sold. As I said earlier here, one in one out is exactly what you would be doing.


----------



## ilitig8

Quotron said:


>


As my wife is quick to remind me, what was was and what is is. What I did before noon on a Saturday morning in my 20s and 30s and required little more than a bottle of Gatorade, a bandaid and some aspirin to recover would take a banana bag IV, a tourniquet, two Hopkins trained surgeons and a PCA infusion pump hooked to a 55 gallon drum of morphine now that I am in my late 40s. On occasions like tonight with a little single malt nostalgia coursing through me I often resemble two old men staring at a high school year book talking about how they won state that year.

Forgive the blatant thread jack!


----------



## shnjb

Quotron said:


>


LMFAO.

That's exactly what I was thinking when I was reading illgt8's post.

You sir have dos equis man kind of a life!


----------



## heuerolexomega

I am in a Cruise right now. And I thought obviously I can't take the 5205r. I could bring the 5712r but is on a Strap and is a little bit of a hassle when kids want to go to the swimming pool. So I brought my Hulk, and I truly like it but thought it would be nicer to bring an Aquanaut. 
I want the cake and I want to it too. 
In my current mind set they can't coexist in my collection. I know in the moment I buy the Aquanaut, Hullk wrist time will go down and Aquanaut wearing time will be shared with the Hulk.
And I believe now that either one could be my Vacation/beater watch.
A good thing is if I Trade and it doesn't fit is really easy to go back to the Sub.
It feels like a time bomb that is clicking (don't want a let go the Hulk) and it can blow anytime ......
i will let you know guys if It blows
Thanks for your input


----------



## iim7v7im7

Jorge,

You are obviously still in the heat of the "hunt" and still in the midst of your buying tear. This process vs. the actual end state may be what you derive your pleasure from. Something to think about...

A PP 5167 and a Sub are very different watches. All of our lives are different and a 5167 could never fill a water resistant sports watch category for ME. I require a robust, shock resistant watch suitable for diving. The 324 as others have said is less robust to shock and vibe, there are still known date window issues and the polished bezel shows dings faster. That being said, for some it obviously is a great choice for some depending on your wear habits and priorities. Personally (key word), when I think of Patek, I don't think about sport watches as being their strength. I do feel that both SS Aquanaut and Nautilus models more as sport/casual and casual/dress watches that can lean sporty or dressy that happen to have some water resistance.

I have shared this graphic in other forums, but here is how I see this realm of watches:


----------



## heuerolexomega

I see your point Bob, If I add your thoughts to mine the conclusion would be that between the Nautilus, Royal Oak and Aquanaut the only or closest to a true sport watch would be the 5167 on Rubber Strap. The rest will fall in the casual/sporty wear.
And of course if you put the Aquanaut rubber strap vs Rolex Sub the result will be minuses and pluses in both sides. And the pluses or minus will be big or small depending in your wearing habits.
IMHO


----------



## Quotron

heuerolexomega said:


> I see your point Bob, If I add your thoughts to mine the conclusion would be that between the Nautilus, Royal Oak and Aquanaut the only or closest to a true sport watch would be the 5167 on Rubber Strap. The rest will fall in the casual/sporty wear.
> And of course if you put the Aquanaut rubber strap vs Rolex Sub the result will be minuses and pluses in both sides. And the pluses or minus will be big or small depending in your wearing habits.
> IMHO


Well, if finances permit, another possible solution would be to add the Aquanaut as watch 3b on a "temporary" (LOL) basis, in addition to the Sub Hulk (watch 3a). By owning them concurrently you could better assess which would meet your needs best. Either of the watches would be easy to move, with little hit on resale value, in the event that one doesn't work out.

It is a costly solution but perhaps the net cost is less than flipping the Sub for the Aquanaut, deciding you don't like it and flipping back to the Sub.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Quotron said:


> Well, if finances permit, another possible solution would be to add the Aquanaut as watch 3b on a "temporary" (LOL) basis, in addition to the Sub Hulk (watch 3a). By owning them concurrently you could better assess which would meet your needs best. Either of the watches would be easy to move, with little hit on resale value, in the event that one doesn't work out.
> 
> It is a costly solution but perhaps the net cost is less than flipping the Sub for the Aquanaut, deciding you don't like it and flipping back to the Sub.


I think now that getting the 5167 is merely an extra luxury. Because it won't substitute any watch from my current collection (5205R-010,5712R,116610LV) but I can see it filling some mini gaps in between. But not for now.


----------



## heuerolexomega

I keep coming back to this thread because in a way is like my diary Lol
Anyhow after a lot of thinking, I decided that the Aqunaut is not for my collection. The reason is because my conclusion is that the Aquanaut is not a Real Sport watch (actually Patek just don't carrie them); the aquanaut in my book is more a versatile Daily wear than anything else. I found a true sport watch from AP, the diver SS, but even that one I am having a hard time justifying it because after all I already have a diver. 
So in conclusion, my theory of 3 watches still strong.


----------



## drhr

heuerolexomega said:


> I keep coming back to this thread because in a way is like my diary Lol
> Anyhow after a lot of thinking, I decided that the Aqunaut is not for my collection. The reason is because my conclusion is that the Aquanaut is not a Real Sport watch (actually Patek just don't carrie them); the aquanaut in my book is more a versatile Daily wear than anything else. I found a true sport watch from AP, the diver SS, but even that one I am having a hard time justifying it because after all I already have a diver.
> So in conclusion, my theory of 3 watches still strong.


That is cool Jorge! Looks like you're really focusing on what you want and acquiring only when convinced instead of buying on a whim or spontaneously. Congrats. It will be interesting to see where this ends up for you . . .


----------



## Quotron

drhr said:


> That is cool Jorge! Looks like you're really focusing on what you want and acquiring only when convinced instead of buying on a whim or spontaneously. Congrats. It will be interesting to see where this ends up for you . . .


+1 seems like he's doing it the right way. Really thinking about what he wants, brainstorming some ideas, and rejecting the bad ones. I think if he ever ends up with a 3 watch (or whatever _n_ he chooses) collection, he will be really happy with it. Not like the flippers


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Keep going strong with the theory! I know some forums frown on revisiting older threads but the sheer frequency that you went through various pieces makes having all the info in one place much easier. When I first started following WUS I thought "This guy posts great pictures of his watches but I have no idea which ones he actually still owns"


----------



## heuerolexomega

drhr said:


> That is cool Jorge! Looks like you're really focusing on what you want and acquiring only when convinced instead of buying on a whim or spontaneously. Congrats. It will be interesting to see where this ends up for you . . .


Thanks, yes it's a nice feeling. But sometimes it's challenging when you see something you like, because all you want a do is jump an buy it. But if you give it some time to digest the idea and you end up realizing that doesn't really fit and you skip it it's a nice feeling "Success". I just did that with the Aquanaut; beautiful watch but not for my collection. And here I am again feeling that the AP diver is the right one. And yes it's a better fit , but still feels like pushing it. And it feels like that because I think I cover my basis very well with this small collection, it's hard to justify the addition of another watch. But like you said, time will tell.......
Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Keep going strong with the theory! I know some forums frown on revisiting older threads but the sheer frequency that you went through various pieces makes having all the info in one place much easier. When I first started following WUS I thought "This guy posts great pictures of his watches but I have no idea which ones he actually still owns"


Well the maximum number of watches I ever owned is 20, and the minimum is 3 (now). Because even in my first week in the hobby (and first post in WUS) I bought 4 (Breguet Type XX, JLC Memovox, Speedy and Sub) So 3 is a Record for me .

Cheers !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvr06

Jorge,

Congratulations on your taste in Watches!

As I posted in another forum, just don't understand the Need to have 3 or fewer watches. There are so many incredible timepieces available. Why limit your collection to so few? Just be more deliberate in making your watch selections, which it appears you are doing now.

Life is too short to have so few watches!

Mark.


----------



## heuerolexomega

rvr06 said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Congratulations on your taste in Watches!
> 
> As I posted in another forum, just don't understand the Need to have 3 or fewer watches. There are so many incredible timepieces available. Why limit your collection to so few? Just be more deliberate in making your watch selections, which it appears you are doing now.
> 
> Life is too short to have so few watches!
> 
> Mark.


The WIS road is a fingerprint, unique to the individual. You can be a hoarder an be completely happy with it, that's perfectly ok. In my case I just came to the realization, that I don't enjoy my watches to the fullest if I have to many. If you are lucky enough to be able to buy the 3 watches that you love the most, and you know that the week has just 7 days, you quickly realize that you can only wear your babies twice a week ! So in my current mind set having 4 watches is pushing it and 5 is non sense.
But you don't have to agree, if you get off with just looking at them and admiring how beautiful they all look together, that's fine, it's just a different approach to collecting. They are a lot of folks like that, I used to be one of them. Lol
So enjoy mate 
Cheers !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

heuerolexomega said:


> Well the maximum number of watches I ever owned is 20, and the minimum is 3 (now). Because even in my first week in the hobby (and first post in WUS) I bought 4 (Breguet Type XX, JLC Memovox, Speedy and Sub) So 3 is a Record for me . Cheers !! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I missed that you owned the XX. What were your impressions?


----------



## heuerolexomega

omeglycine said:


> I think I missed that you owned the XX. What were your impressions?


Yes I did, a very nice solid watch. The bracelet it feels solid but like any other polished bracelet is prone to scratches (Nautilus, Aquanaut, Rolex GMT II etc).
Is a Flyback as well, in general I would give the watch "thumbs up". The only flaw is Re-sale, like any other Breguet, but if you get a good deal or buy it gently pre-loved is worth it.

Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

heuerolexomega said:


> Yes I did, a very nice solid watch. The bracelet it feels solid but like any other polished bracelet is prone to scratches (Nautilus, Aquanaut, Rolex GMT II etc).
> Is a Flyback as well, in general I would give the watch "thumbs up". The only flaw is Re-sale, like any other Breguet, but if you get a good deal or buy it gently pre-loved is worth it.
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

heuerolexomega said:


> Yes I did, a very nice solid watch. The bracelet it feels solid but like any other polished bracelet is prone to scratches (Nautilus, Aquanaut, Rolex GMT II etc). Is a Flyback as well, in general I would give the watch "thumbs up". The only flaw is Re-sale, like any other Breguet, but if you get a good deal or buy it gently pre-loved is worth it. Cheers ! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for providing your thoughts, Jorge!

I'm thinking about a few down the road (patiently awaiting a Dornblüth) and it is one that's always been very attractive to me.


----------



## Dancing Fire

heuerolexomega said:


> The WIS road is a fingerprint, unique to the individual. You can be a hoarder an be completely happy with it, that's perfectly ok. In my case I just came to the realization, that I don't enjoy my watches to the fullest if I have to many. If you are lucky enough to be able to buy the 3 watches that you love the most, and you know that the week has just 7 days, you quickly realize that you can only wear your babies twice a week ! * So in my current mind set having 4 watches is pushing it and 5 is non sense*.
> But you don't have to agree, if you get off with just looking at them and admiring how beautiful they all look together, that's fine, it's just a different approach to collecting. They are a lot of folks like that, I used to be one of them. Lol
> So enjoy mate
> Cheers !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jorge
I'd agree with you 101%, but we'll see a Lange on your wrist soon...:-d


----------



## heuerolexomega

Dancing Fire said:


> Jorge
> I'd agree with you 101%, but we'll see a Lange on your wrist soon...:-d


Don't think so, because there is just one Lange that I would like to have and it's retail price is $90,700 (405.035), so I will pass at the moment.

Regards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Fire

Go for it Jorge! You must own a ALS...;-)


----------



## shartouh

Yes it is the ;-)
*






*

A.Lange & Söhne Datograph Auf/Ab Platin Black Dial:-!


----------



## heuerolexomega

shartouh said:


> Yes it is the ;-)
> *
> View attachment 1618322
> *
> 
> A.Lange & Söhne Datograph Auf/Ab Platin Black Dial:-!


That's not the up/down 405.035, you are showing the previous version 403.035

This is the new version with the improve case proportions 405.035









But regardless, I am not buying this art piece

Thanks for the enabling though

Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maikeru

Hi Jorge, I have long been a silent reader in this thread and thanks to you I finally i decided to became a WUS member . Anyway, I would like to know your thoughts and experience on Breguet Automatic big date. How does it compare to AP15400 in terms of 

1) robustness and reliability
2) understated look
3) case and movement finish

I have never had a chance to see 15400 in flesh as the ADs here said that it was always sold out.

Thanks for your reply Jorge.


----------



## heuerolexomega

maikeru said:


> Hi Jorge, I have long been a silent reader in this thread and thanks to you I finally i decided to became a WUS member . Anyway, I would like to know your thoughts and experience on Breguet Automatic big date. How does it compare to AP15400 in terms of
> 
> 1) robustness and reliability
> 2) understated look
> 3) case and movement finish
> 
> I have never had a chance to see 15400 in flesh as the ADs here said that it was always sold out.
> 
> Thanks for your reply Jorge.


Thanks for your nice comments. And Welcome to WUS. As far as your question both are solid pieces. On 1) Robustness and Reliability : I favor the Breguet , it's a more reliable movement (FP Piguet) in my experience. And I say in my experience because I owned both for about a year. I never had any problems with the Breguet but I Did send the AP (my AP was the 15300, same movement, smaller case) under warranty because it was running fast. This is not an isolated story, you can find tons of stories like that one online. But it's fair to say 2 things on that issue: First, AP service was awesome and took care of it in a timely manner, and 2nd and more importantly is that my AP was series "H", and is been reported that AP eliminated the problem with "I" series. So if you buy "I" series you should be fine.
2)understated look ? Well both watches are very versatile and you can easily dress them up or down. Maybe the Breguet is a little bit more understated.
3) case and movement finish: as far as movement finish I would say that both has the same level of finishing. As far as case, I think this is where AP excels, beautiful case finish but is also more prone to scratches for the same reason.

Is hard to recommend one over the other without knowing what other watches you own, wearing habits, preferences, etc.

All that being said I favor AP as long as you buy "I"series. Why ? 2 reasons : 1 I prefer the looks and 2nd holds it value better.

Good luck and I hope it helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

This is just an incredible piece&#8230; so beautiful..


heuerolexomega said:


> That's not the up/down 405.035, you are showing the previous version 403.035
> 
> This is the new version with the improve case proportions 405.035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But regardless, I am not buying this art piece
> 
> Thanks for the enabling though
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maikeru

Thanks for the advice Jorge. Looks like I have to call for AD which has 1 RO in stock and pay a visit.

I currently own a Pam510 and a couple of G shocks. I need a watch that is versatile enough to be worn with office and casual attire.


----------



## mark1958

When it comes down to it.. How difficult is it to adjust the moon phase after the watch has wound down? Is it a pain to get it precisely on track again even using a moon phase app? 


heuerolexomega said:


> I see your point Bob, If I add your thoughts to mine the conclusion would be that between the Nautilus, Royal Oak and Aquanaut the only or closest to a true sport watch would be the 5167 on Rubber Strap. The rest will fall in the casual/sporty wear.
> And of course if you put the Aquanaut rubber strap vs Rolex Sub the result will be minuses and pluses in both sides. And the pluses or minus will be big or small depending in your wearing habits.
> IMHO


----------



## heuerolexomega

maikeru said:


> Thanks for the advice Jorge. Looks like I have to call for AD which has 1 RO in stock and pay a visit.
> 
> I currently own a Pam510 and a couple of G shocks. I need a watch that is versatile enough to be worn with office and casual attire.


I see, honestly either (Breguet or AP ) will do fine. It 's hard not to consider the Aquanaut, it's such a versatile watch as well. It's also worth to mention that Water Resistance wise AP is the worst of all. I would feel comfortable going into a swimming pool with the Breguet or the Aquanaut but not with the AP. That might not be an issue for you because you have the PAM 510 but it's all about choices.
To me is harder the decision between the AP and the Aquanaut. The AP being the more sporty choice and the Aquanaut the more understated choice.
Good Luck !



mark1958 said:


> When it comes down to it.. How difficult is it to adjust the moon phase after the watch has wound down? Is it a pain to get it precisely on track again even using a moon phase app?


It's really not an issue, is as hard as reseting a date (never used an app)But to be completely honest since I size down my collection, I saved my watch boxes in the basement and clean up dust to a couple of Orbita watch winders that I had and utilize those; after all you just need to store 2 watches because obviously you are wearing the third one and didn't make any sense to have a 2 watch box. Any how my point is that now I don't even reset my moon phases like before, I just don't need to.

Regards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessFan

heuerolexomega said:


> I see, honestly either (Breguet or AP ) will do fine. It 's hard not to consider the Aquanaut, it's such a versatile watch as well. It's also worth to mention that Water Resistance wise AP is the worst of all. I would feel comfortable going into a swimming pool with the Breguet or the Aquanaut but not with the AP. That might not be an issue for you because you have the PAM 510 but it's all about choices.
> To me is harder the decision between the AP and the Aquanaut. The AP being the more sporty choice and the Aquanaut the more understated choice.
> Good Luck !
> 
> It's really not an issue, is as hard as reseting a date (never used an app)But to be completely honest since I size down my collection, I saved my watch boxes in the basement and clean up dust to a couple of Orbita watch winders that I had and utilize those; after all you just need to store 2 watches because obviously you are wearing the third one and didn't make any sense to have a 2 watch box. Any how my point is that now I don't even reset my moon phases like before, I just don't need to.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My experience w/ Breguet is that it tends to be a bit inconsistent, running anywhere between +8~12 seconds per day whereas my APs are very accurate (+/-2sec per day). And though I like Breguet very much, its resale value is just atrocious. I was at a Breguet AD recently and this man brought in his Classique, no box or papers, and the owner started his offer at $4,000 and ended up giving him a $5,000 store credit toward his next purchase. I just cringed. I would've just kept the watch myself. So, I'd go with APRO here.

Jorge,
do you ever find it difficult to wear your Hulk given how its color is not the easiest to match with anything other than maybe a white shirt? Even then I feel like the watch may stick out too much. For this reason I'd flip it for an Aquanaut. Much more understated and versatile.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

TimelessFan said:


> My experience w/ Breguet is that it tends to be a bit inconsistent, running anywhere between +8~12 seconds per day whereas my APs are very accurate (+/-2sec per day). And though I like Breguet very much, its resale value is just atrocious. I was at a Breguet AD recently and this man brought in his Classique, no box or papers, and the owner started his offer at $4,000 and ended up giving him a $5,000 store credit toward his next purchase. I just cringed. I would've just kept the watch myself. So, I'd go with APRO here


Clearly I need to spend more time hanging around Breguet dealers


----------



## heuerolexomega

TimelessFan said:


> My experience w/ Breguet is that it tends to be a bit inconsistent, running anywhere between +8~12 seconds per day whereas my APs are very accurate (+/-2sec per day). And though I like Breguet very much, its resale value is just atrocious. I was at a Breguet AD recently and this man brought in his Classique, no box or papers, and the owner started his offer at $4,000 and ended up giving him a $5,000 store credit toward his next purchase. I just cringed. I would've just kept the watch myself. So, I'd go with APRO here.
> 
> Jorge,
> do you ever find it difficult to wear your Hulk given how its color is not the easiest to match with anything other than maybe a white shirt? Even then I feel like the watch may stick out too much. For this reason I'd flip it for an Aquanaut. Much more understated and versatile.


I never had any issues with my Breguet with accuracy but you are right about resale. Now the _"tip of the day"_ : _*Never, absolutely *__*Never sell your watch to the AD; or if you do, do it with the knowledge that you will lose a lot more money (last resource )*_

What movement and what series is your AP?
And yes AP has better resale, not like Patek but for sure better than Breguet.

I love my Hulk and highly unlikely to be flipped (as today lol). It looks awesome and in my eyes is very versatile, not that far away from the LN (in versatility). Because the heart of the matter is "the intention of use". I use mine in various situations through the week: lazy afternoon grilling, playing with the kids, playing tennis, biking, sometimes to the office to have a fresh feel from the Pateks, Vacations (it's nice that is green and not as common as the LN), hiking etc...
I think the Aquanaut can't (not meant to ) compete with the Hulk. In the same way the Hulk can't compete with the Aquanaut as a daily wear. The aquanaut is the closest Patek has to act as a Sub but is not a Sub. The Aquanaut looks better with a dressy attire than the Sub, without a shadow of a doubt YES, there other instances that I rather have an Aquanaut than a Sub but for those instances I have my 5712R. So for me it makes no sense the Aquanaut because I already have 2 daily wears for that (5712R and 5205R). The Aquanaut is very versatile and it's an amazing daily wear (specially the RG). You could have 2 watches : 5167R plus a Sub and be ok.
I could add the AP diver to have 2 active sport watches, and I would call that 4th watch " a fun watch " ; the watch you really don't need, it's kind of a "wild card". 
I might add it someday will see.....
4 watches is pushing it, 5 watches is hoarding in my book. So here you go:
3: ideal
4: pushing it
5: non sense , you are on hoarding territory.
:-!

Sent from the 3 Watches Company headquarters


----------



## TimelessFan

Two dual timers:


----------



## maikeru

Hi Jorge, I visited an AD yesterday they have no stock for 15400 but they showed me the offshore diver. I liked it because it was on rubber strap, but without the open case back.

I also once saw PP 5167 and instantly it became my grail. The issue here is that I probably have to sell my PAM to fund the 5167. 

My choices now are :
1. Keep my 510 and get the 15400
2. Sell my 510 and get the 5167. I think that once i get the 5167 i dont need any other watch 

seems like i gotta spend more time weighing these options haha


----------



## heuerolexomega

maikeru said:


> Hi Jorge, I visited an AD yesterday they have no stock for 15400 but they showed me the offshore diver. I liked it because it was on rubber strap, but without the open case back.
> 
> I also once saw PP 5167 and instantly it became my grail. The issue here is that I probably have to sell my PAM to fund the 5167.
> 
> My choices now are :
> 1. Keep my 510 and get the 15400
> 2. Sell my 510 and get the 5167. I think that once i get the 5167 i dont need any other watch
> 
> seems like i gotta spend more time weighing these options haha


For sure the AP diver is not an option for you, is kind of big for a Daily and for sure is not understated. I see it more like and activity watch/fun watch to break the monotony.
But yes a harder decision is between the AP 15400 and the 5167. If the 5167 is the R version then I would recommend that one over the 15400, you can always add a Sub later. If the 5167 is SS then the battle is more even and harder to decide. Love the versatility of the Aquanaut, the rubber dress ups or down fairly easier and is more understated than the 15400. The Aquanaut Also will retain is value better. The RO is all about the Bezel and tapisserie dial, looks incredible !. There is no wrong choice here , both are great choices, I favor the Aquanaut though.

Good luck

Sent from the 3 Watches Company headquarters


----------



## lxxrr

Not to mention the AP bracelet - possibly the most marvelous looking ss bracelet at any price point. In my opinion, the 15202 and 15400/15300 are more casual than the 5711. The 5711 is less industrial, more delicate looking and thinner. I vote 15400 if your wrist is big, 15300 if it's smaller--- but since money isn't an object 15202. It's the classic of all classic 1970s ss sport watches.


----------



## Feller87

I noticed your signature changed from 3 to 3-4 watches!!

is there an incoming thread starting soon? lol


----------



## heuerolexomega

Feller87 said:


> I noticed your signature changed from 3 to 3-4 watches!!
> 
> is there an incoming thread starting soon? lol


It's always been 3-4 watches on my taptalk signature but you are right on the WUS signature side showed just the number 3. So it was confusing, and decided to unify signatures to keep it clean.

JUST A QUICK NOTE: I firmly believe that 3-4 watches is the perfect numbers, 5 is hoarding in my book. Of course all goes back to why you buy watches, because if your reason of buying watches is more for collecting/acquiring/museum kind of thing then you won't like this approach; and that's perfectly fine, some people just like open their safe and admire them. I can easily relate to that.

Now to answer your question yes it will be an incoming thread or I might just added to this thread, probably mid-january or so for watch No 4.


----------



## GETS

heuerolexomega said:


> It's always been 3-4 watches on my taptalk signature but you are right on the WUS signature side showed just the number 3. So it was confusing, and decided to unify signatures to keep it clean.
> 
> JUST A QUICK NOTE: I firmly believe that 3-4 watches is the perfect numbers, 5 is hoarding in my book. Of course all goes back to why you buy watches, because if your reason of buying watches is more for collecting/acquiring/museum kind of thing then you won't like this approach; and that's perfectly fine, some people just like open their safe and admire them. I can easily relate to that.
> 
> Now to answer your question yes it will be an incoming thread or I might just added to this thread, probably mid-january or so for watch No 4.


Bet you're at 5+ watches by the end of 2015


----------



## heuerolexomega

GETS said:


> Bet you're at 5+ watches by the end of 2015


Lol, I seriously doubt that. But never say never.


----------



## Feller87

Interesting bc as you wrote the thread you constantly referred to 3 as being the perfect number for separate categories with no mention of the fourth watch category.

Can you elaborate on what that type of watch will be?

I choose 3 according to my wearing habits
1) Dress/Complicated (in Platinum)
2) Daily Wear (in Rose Gold)
3) Beater/Vacation (in Stainless Steel)


----------



## heuerolexomega

Feller87 said:


> Interesting bc as you wrote the thread you constantly referred to 3 as being the perfect number for separate categories with no mention of the fourth watch category.
> 
> Can you elaborate on what that type of watch will be?
> 
> I choose 3 according to my wearing habits
> 1) Dress/Complicated (in Platinum)
> 2) Daily Wear (in Rose Gold)
> 3) Beater/Vacation (in Stainless Steel)


The message is very clear if you can do it with 3, 3 is ideal. You really don't need a number 4. The 4th watch is more a fun watch that breaks all the categories that I/you listed above. So to answer your question there is no category for this one.
You can call it the Wild Card Watch ! 
Cheers !

EDIT: Someone might have accidental gave this 4th category watch a name "High-end beater sport watch" or "High-end Muscle watch" ;-) I think I like better "Wild Card Watch" gives you more choices:-!


----------



## omeglycine

Looking forward to confirming my suspicions on your 4th watch


----------



## lmcgbaj

GETS said:


> Bet you're at 5+ watches by the end of 2015


Evil GETS.


----------



## GETS

lmcgbaj said:


> Evil GETS.


But true.....

Oh so true.....


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> Evil GETS.





GETS said:


> But true.....
> 
> Oh so true.....


----------



## Guest

heuerolexomega said:


> You really don't need a number 4.


It's all subjective. The "right" # is what works best for your life and watch wearing. All any of us can do otherwise is share our stories as guidance.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Mollari 2261 said:


> It's all subjective. The "right" # is what works best for your life and watch wearing. All any of us can do otherwise is share our stories as guidance.


to an extent yes, but remember that the week have just 7 days. This is not intended to fit everybody needs, I am just telling my story. Take home what makes sense to you and discard what doesn't, as easy as that.

Cheers!


----------



## GETS

heuerolexomega said:


> to an extent yes, but remember that the week have just 7 days. This is not intended to fit everybody needs, I am just telling my story. Take home what makes sense to you and discard what doesn't, as easy as that.
> 
> Cheers!


Logic never equates to passion.

And thank God for that.


----------



## heuerolexomega

GETS said:


> Logic never equates to passion.
> 
> And thank God for that.


In my case the passion went more intense with this logic. Every WIS have his own story, each story has a different outcome. Some similar, some totally different. I just felt compelled to share mine because it does makes a lot of sense. But I do get the other side, I was there not so long a go :-d

Cheers !


----------



## mark1958

Jorge 
I knew someday I would read this statement in this thread with the 3+1 and perhaps the 4+1  It did take longer than i thought to see your post though. I am going to guess ALS datagraph



heuerolexomega said:


> The message is very clear if you can do it with 3, 3 is ideal. You really don't need a number 4. The 4th watch is more a fun watch that breaks all the categories that I/you listed above. So to answer your question there is no category for this one.
> You can call it the Wild Card Watch !
> Cheers !
> 
> EDIT: Someone might have accidental gave this 4th category watch a name "High-end beater sport watch" or "High-end Muscle watch" ;-) I think I like better "Wild Card Watch" gives you more choices:-!


----------



## Crunchy

mark1958 said:


> Jorge
> I knew someday I would read this statement in this thread with the 3+1 and perhaps the 4+1  It did take longer than i thought to see your post though. I am going to guess ALS datagraph


My guess is AP RO diver.

Or PP rose gold aquanaut.


----------



## omeglycine

Crunchy said:


> My guess is AP RO diver. Or PP rose gold aquanaut.


My guess is also APRO Diver. Didn't want to say it before and spoil an unveiling, but since you did I'm jumping in


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> Jorge
> I knew someday I would read this statement in this thread with the 3+1 and perhaps the 4+1  It did take longer than i thought to see your post though. I am going to guess ALS datagraph


Have a little faith friend ;-) , I know I have history but I have all intentions to stick to this:-!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Crunchy said:


> My guess is AP RO diver.
> 
> Or PP rose gold aquanaut.





omeglycine said:


> My guess is also APRO Diver. Didn't want to say it before and spoil an unveiling, but since you did I'm jumping in


Have to say that those watches that you are mentioning has been my struggle since the day I post my thread, therefore the ambivalent 3 or 4 because I didn't know if it would stick the 4th one or better off with 3. I think I conclude yes to the 4th one, but I don't want a take the number 3 out of my signature because rationally I know it can be done with 3, and the 4th one is the one that breaks the logic.:-!


----------



## HRC-E.B.

I don't think there is any "right" number. Even the "there is only 7 days in a week" argument doesn't hold the road in practice; I am pretty sure I am not the only one here who can feel one way a given week, and completely differently the following week. I find that sometimes, I feel like wearing the same watch on several consecutive days, even though I have this sort of "routine" of rotating every day.

Our attitudes and tastes can also shift much more dramatically, as sometimes only through the ownership and regular wearing of a piece over time will we discover that we like a piece more than we initially thought, or in other case that we like it less than we thought... There is also the possibility (that I've also experienced, and again I'm sure I'm not the only one) that my tastes evolve such that something I genuinely liked simply no longer corresponds to my tastes and personality.

Also, as mentioned above, the needs and wants of a true "collector" vs someone who simply likes to have a small array of watches to rotate through during a given week are going to be different. And then there's the not-so-insignificant issue of one's finances, where what is affordable to one person (in terms of watch purchases and maintenance budget - not a small item for high-end watches) can be out of the real of the possible for another...

A long-winded way to say that there is no perfect number of watches for everybody, and even what is perfect for one person can vary over time... 

My two cents anyway.


----------



## heuerolexomega

HRC-E.B. said:


> I don't think there is any "right" number. Even the "there is only 7 days in a week" argument doesn't hold the road in practice; I am pretty sure I am not the only one here who can feel one way a given week, and completely differently the following week. I find that sometimes, I feel like wearing the same watch on several consecutive days, even though I have this sort of "routine" of rotating every day.
> 
> Our attitudes and tastes can also shift much more dramatically, as sometimes only through the ownership and regular wearing of a piece over time will we discover that we like a piece more than we initially thought, or in other case that we like it less than we thought... There is also the possibility (that I've also experienced, and again I'm sure I'm not the only one) that my tastes evolve such that something I genuinely liked simply no longer corresponds to my tastes and personality.
> 
> Also, as mentioned above, the needs and wants of a true "collector" vs someone who simply likes to have a small array of watches to rotate through during a given week are going to be different. And then there's the not-so-insignificant issue of one's finances, where what is affordable to one person (in terms of watch purchases and maintenance budget - not a small item for high-end watches) can be out of the real of the possible for another...
> 
> A long-winded way to say that there is no perfect number of watches for everybody, and even what is perfect for one person can vary over time...
> 
> My two cents anyway.


As said repeatedly on the course of my thread "This is not intended to fit everybody needs, I am just telling my story. Take home what makes sense to you and discard what doesn't, as easy as that. " For my the 7 days in a week is not an argument is a irrefutable fact, is a time constrain period. I would also add this: since I narrow my collection to the watches that I truly adore (my grails) I don't feel the need or urge to wear anything else than my 3-4 watches. The day that changes that's the day I need to adjust/flip a watch on my collection. It's just another perspective mate, to each is own

Cheers !


----------



## mark1958

The problem for me is that I now understand when (not meant to be sexist) a gal goes to her closet and cannot decide which shoes to wear !! or perhaps which purse to take


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> The problem for me is that I now understand when (not meant to be sexist) a gal goes to her closet and cannot decide which shoes to wear !! or perhaps which purse to take


Me I have 2 or 3 pairs of shoes and that would do. Lol


----------



## mark1958

Same here with the shoes and deciding what to take never an issue. Selecting a watch and which camera/lenses/camera bag to take on a trip another matter



heuerolexomega said:


> Me I have 2 or 3 pairs of shoes and that would do. Lol


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> Same here with the shoes and deciding what to take never an issue. Selecting a watch and which camera/lenses/camera bag to take on a trip another matter


you are such a wuss lol


----------



## HRC-E.B.

heuerolexomega said:


> As said repeatedly on the course of my thread "This is not intended to fit everybody needs, I am just telling my story. Take home what makes sense to you and discard what doesn't, as easy as that. " For my the 7 days in a week is not an argument is a irrefutable fact, is a time constrain period. I would also add this: since I narrow my collection to the watches that I truly adore (my grails) I don't feel the need or urge to wear anything else than my 3-4 watches. The day that changes that's the day I need to adjust/flip a watch on my collection. It's just another perspective mate, to each is own
> 
> Cheers !


My comment was not meant to discredit your view. What I was saying is that today, 3-4 is what you feel you really need. In a few months/years from now, you may change your mind and still be very sincere with your new world views then and, you know what, that's also perfectly fine! It sure is fun to see the evolution, particularly with individuals like you who have the ability to try so many things that are, for most mortals on this forum, inaccessible.


----------



## heuerolexomega

HRC-E.B. said:


> My comment was not meant to discredit your view. What I was saying is that today, 3-4 is what you feel you really need. In a few months/years from now, you may change your mind and still be very sincere with your new world views then and, you know what, that's also perfectly fine! It sure is fun to see the evolution, particularly with individuals like you who have the ability to try so many things that are, for most mortals on this forum, inaccessible.


Gotcha ! Yes I agree we evolve .....


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

I can fully appreciate that the number of watches may increase over the years, especially if disposable income is easier to come by. However I do think that going in with the intention of acquiring 2 or 3 grails focuses the decision making process. If you leave everything on the table so to speak, price becomes more a question of how long you want to wait to get something. And whilst waiting, your taste may change, more knowledge may alter choices or new pieces that are more interesting might get released. I must have tried on maybe 50-60 watches on my last trip to Europe, many of which I wouldn't have been able to return with. Whilst it was time consuming, it was well worth doing and my 'list' is considerably shorter now. If for nothing else than knowing which fit the way I would like. Obviously its not the same as owning one but hopefully a good starting point.


----------



## lmcgbaj

I like Jorge's idea of 3 watches and it makes sense. I've said it before. One beater, one daily and one dressy. He could swing it with two even really. 

But, to be honest the temptation is so big and Jorge is only human.  So 4 or 4+1 is quite possible and understandable. Although I have faith in you Jorge if you stick around on forums and visit ADs it will get you brother. It WILL get you  And it's all good anyhow.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

What I find interesting is that I wonder how much of the "3-4 watches is all you really need" is an attempt from Jorge at convincing others of the WISdom of owning only 3-4 watches, or more of an attempt to convince himself that enough is enough!


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> I like Jorge's idea of 3 watches and it makes sense. I've said it before. One beater, one daily and one dressy. He could swing it with two even really.
> 
> But, to be honest the temptation is so big and Jorge is only human.  So 4 or 4+1 is quite possible and understandable. Although I have faith in you Jorge if you stick around on forums and visit ADs it will get you brother. It WILL get you  And it's all good anyhow.


Oh yeah it makes a ton of sense, the 4 choices are exhausting all the potentials of wear, each one of those options is not clashing with any other watch in the collection. All is based in wear (with the premise that we will wear all the watches rather than a museum of them with little wrist time). My mind can't see 5, as today impossible but that doesn't mean that the collection will be static. Because if I want a watch to take the Daily wear position or the Dressy one or whatever position that might be I can always flip. But you see the standards are high now so it won't happen that easy, but its absolutely possible.



HRC-E.B. said:


> What I find interesting is that I wonder how much of the "3-4 watches is all you really need" is an attempt from Jorge at convincing others of the WISdom of owning only 3-4 watches, or more of an attempt to convince himself that enough is enough!


Neither
I never analyze the phrase "3-4 watches is all you really need" but I think is more related to awareness than trying to convince anybody of it. After all is all about the fun. The statement works for me and for many others but it would be pretentious to think that its a rule for everybody ;-)


----------



## HRC-E.B.

So Jorge,

Have you bought that AP diver yet? :-!


----------



## lmcgbaj

One thing to add is that 3-4 watches is nice and practical but it's not a collection anymore. It's just 3 fantastic watches that would cover most scenarios. At least that is how I feel. Some folks here are real collectors and this does not make much sense for them.


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> One thing to add is that 3-4 watches is nice and practical but it's not a collection anymore. It's just 3 fantastic watches that would cover most scenarios. At least that is how I feel. Some folks here are real collectors and this does not make much sense for them.


I think my mind is not there now. I can see how can someone collect stamps, rocks music, books etc. My mind see watches more in the useful side of things, and the bonus is that they can be beautiful useful things. If I begin to see them more like jewelry then I can see myself again with the big collection again. But the thing is that even I go in that direction, I can't go back to regular complications. I would go perpetual Chronos , Zeitwerk striking time, etc; and unfortunately I don't have the funds to collect that kind of pieces. So I am stuck, and I don't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## lmcgbaj

heuerolexomega said:


> I can't go back to regular complications. I would go perpetual Chronos , Zeitwerk striking time, etc; and unfortunately I don't have the funds to collect that kind of pieces. So I am stuck, and I don't see that changing any time soon.


Regular complications can be fun.  Maybe even more fun than a PP perpetual chrono although not as prestigious. Alarm watches, cool GMTs, split second or 1/10th or 1/100th sec chronos, maybe even a minute repeater.  But I get your point.


----------



## heuerolexomega

lmcgbaj said:


> Regular complications can be fun.  Maybe even more fun than a PP perpetual chrono although not as prestigious. Alarm watches, cool GMTs, split second or 1/10th or 1/100th sec chronos, maybe even a minute repeater.  But I get your point.


Been there done that ;-)


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Jorge - I have a theoretical question for the 3-4 watch company's strategy department. Suppose you were to have a backup or alternate trio of beater, daily and dress what would they be?


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Jorge - I have a theoretical question for the 3-4 watch company's strategy department. Suppose you were to have a backup or alternate trio of beater, daily and dress what would they be?


The answer is straightforward. Your 3-4 watches represent your grails that your budget allows. So the backup (beater) trio would be your 1st runners up for each category.;-)


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

I was actually curious what your runners up would have been for each


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> I was actually curious what your runners up would have been for each


Gotcha !

Beater Rolex GMT BLNR
Daily PP 5726 
Dress PP 5170G

There you go


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

heuerolexomega said:


> Gotcha !
> 
> Beater Rolex GMT BLNR
> Daily PP 5726
> Dress PP 5170G
> 
> There you go


Interesting picks, thanks!


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Coincidentally, the number of watches and pairs of shoes correlate wonderfully. Any less than 10 is obviously nuts, normal starts around 15, when we get beyond 25 we can start discussing pure indulgence. Up until then it's pure necessity really.


----------



## heuerolexomega

ilikebigbutts said:


> Coincidentally, the number of watches and pairs of shoes correlate wonderfully. Any less than 10 is obviously nuts, normal starts around 15, when we get beyond 25 we can start discussing pure indulgence. Up until then it's pure necessity really.


My wife would agree with you too, and runners probably do. I can't relate to this one but it could be the case for many.
Cheers !!


----------



## DonQuixote

This is an amazing thread, beautiful collection and basically made me feel incredibly jealous in a good way. I think you went about it the right way. 

Quality over quantity!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Unfortunately I did a couple of boo boos on my birthday, got carried away.....Damn !!!


----------



## docwalleye

LOL...congratulations Jorge...


----------



## tigerpac

Is it just me or did 'ONLY 3 watches" slip into "3 or 4 watches" slip further into "3 to 5 watches" ??



Enjoy those new bad boys!


----------



## Omjlc

Jorge, you make me smile. Congrats on number 4 and 5. Why the ROO? Did you want something more sturdy than a standard Royal Oak?


----------



## omeglycine

You held out longer on the ROO Diver than I expected  

Congrats Jorge!


----------



## AbuKalb93

tigerpac said:


> Is it just me or did 'ONLY 3 watches" slip into "3 or 4 watches" slip further into "3 to 5 watches" ??
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy those new bad boys!


I was the crazy one who fell for it! Sold all my watches and thought living with 3 was the "Jorge way"...jeez!


----------



## iim7v7im7

Jorge,

Congrats on the two new pieces (happy b-day). Just take down the tag line and get on with life.

Enjoy,


P.S.

I was recently "bad" as well and have a watch incoming albeit far less lofty than those two!


----------



## hendra324

damn... awesome collection...


----------



## tigerpac

Which Journe will #4 be?!



AbuKalb93 said:


> I was the crazy one who fell for it! Sold all my watches and thought living with 3 was the "Jorge way"...jeez!


----------



## tigerpac

iim7v7im7 said:


> I was recently "bad" as well and have a watch incoming albeit far less lofty than those two!


Do tell!


----------



## iim7v7im7

tigerpac said:


> Do tell!


It's cool watch, but doesn't really belong in this forum...


----------



## heuerolexomega

hendra324 said:


> damn... awesome collection...


Thanks mate :-!


iim7v7im7 said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Congrats on the two new pieces (happy b-day). Just take down the tag line and get on with life.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I was recently "bad" as well and have a watch incoming albeit far less lofty than those two!


Thanks Bob :-!; always a pleasure to hear from you 


AbuKalb93 said:


> I was the crazy one who fell for it! Sold all my watches and thought living with 3 was the "Jorge way"...jeez!


Oops ...am I bad ..? :-d


omeglycine said:


> You held out longer on the ROO Diver than I expected
> 
> Congrats Jorge!


I tried Brother, thanks 


Omjlc said:


> Jorge, you make me smile. Congrats on number 4 and 5. Why the ROO? Did you want something more sturdy than a standard Royal Oak?


 Thanks , actually nothing to do with sturdier , more to do with cooler :-!



tigerpac said:


> Is it just me or did 'ONLY 3 watches" slip into "3 or 4 watches" slip further into "3 to 5 watches" ??
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy those new bad boys!


Thanks ....Appreciated friend ; yeah but something tells me that down the line I will shrink the collection again...lol 


docwalleye said:


> LOL...congratulations Jorge...


thanks a lot :-!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Here they are, the mighty five :


----------



## JCZ5

I mean, makes sense. You need 5 to fit your watch box. Leaving 2 open would not be the most optimal way to value your watch box


----------



## drhr

:-d Outstanding Jorge! WIS road to a dozen upcoming?


----------



## plastique999

Resistance is Futile


Sent from my 16M


----------



## tony20009

I knew that "road to 3" would eventually lead to the "road to just one more." I didn't know that the "road to just one more" was so steeply inclined and covered with slippery ice. LOL

Lovely watches. Enjoy.

Happy Birthday and all the best.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Congrats on the "extensions" to the theory Jorge and Happy Birthday!

The AP diver looks great, I know a lot of consideration went into that one.

As you've said before, there are only 7 days in a week so you've still got a little room for expansion ;-)


----------



## heuerolexomega

F1fanatic said:


> I mean, makes sense. You need 5 to fit your watch box. Leaving 2 open would not be the most optimal way to value your watch box


I know , i would like to go with that one; but unfortunately I bought the box after the facto|
LOL :-!


drhr said:


> :-d Outstanding Jorge! WIS road to a dozen upcoming?


No way my friend ; I really didn't need the Pam .... that gas greedy !!


plastique999 said:


> Resistance is Futile
> 
> Sent from my 16M


It's not an exact science, but i still believe.....that 3-4 are the sweet spot:-!


tony20009 said:


> I knew that "road to 3" would eventually lead to the "road to just one more." I didn't know that the "road to just one more" was so steeply inclined and covered with slippery ice. LOL
> 
> Lovely watches. Enjoy.
> 
> Happy Birthday and all the best.


Thanks :-!


2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Congrats on the "extensions" to the theory Jorge and Happy Birthday!
> 
> The AP diver looks great, I know a lot of consideration went into that one.
> 
> As you've said before, there are only 7 days in a week so you've still got a little room for expansion ;-)


thanks; I think 5 is too much... best analogy I can find is when you look at your staff at work and you say to yourself Gosh I know for a fact that I am overstaff !!!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Just to clarify something.... specially for abulkalb93 : 3 is the perfect number, no question... when I started to linger to #4 i consider that admissible because if you think about it my watch number 4 is the AP diver. That watch is a fun watch for the weekend, I absolutely love it !!! but there is no way that the AP diver would of made it to the top 3, Why is too big for a daily wear, is not really a beater and certainly not a complication dressy. Is kind of extra, like the Joker kind of thing, great to have but you can live without. So 3-4 is still for me the sweet spot of collecting.
The PAM (#5) is totally out of line, no excuse for that one, Can't justify it at all !!! , should be gone. Bought in a weak moment 

cheers :-!


----------



## Cervantes23

Congratulations. That Diver doesn't need any excuses. Your collection is gorgeous. I've been downsizing myself - but not numbers but sizes. Flipped an IWC 7 day for a Lange 1815 up/down. Curiously, does the Diver wear larger than the Pam? The black seal is a watch that works in surprising ways.


----------



## iim7v7im7

I think that you are learning that applying a logic of a collection of three watches based upon differing watch attributes unfortunately ignores the emotions that underpin purchasing decisions. Your recent birthday additions were likely driven more by emotion than logic (as you have highlighted in your posting). I do suspect that they made uou happy. 

I am also guilty of a similar with my recent purchase is emblematic of this reality. My AP, Patek and Rolex "cover the bases" from this logical standpoint. Yet I pulled the trigger on a new watch despite this thought. In the end, this is watch thing is an optional luxury hobby. For me, it is about keeping the collection to a scale where they can all get worn regularly and the expense of long-term insurance/maintenance is in proportion with my life.

I suspect that your collection (mine and others) will continue to transform (hence my tag line suggestion).

My $.02


----------



## tony20009

heuerolexomega said:


> Just to clarify something.... specially for abulkalb93 : 3 is the perfect number, no question... when I started to linger to #4 i consider that admissible because if you think about it my watch number 4 is the AP diver. That watch is a fun watch for the weekend, I absolutely love it !!! but there is no way that the AP diver would of made it to the top 3, Why is too big for a daily wear, is not really a beater and certainly not a complication dressy. Is kind of extra, like the Joker kind of thing, great to have but you can live without. So 3-4 is still for me the sweet spot of collecting.
> 
> The PAM (#5) is totally out of line, no excuse for that one, *Can't justify it at all !!! *, *should be gone.* Bought in a weak moment
> 
> cheers :-!


[P]erhaps you notice how the denial is so often the preface to the justification.
― Christopher Hitchens, _Hitch-22: A Memoir _

Every student of accounting learns on day one that accounting is the practice of recording and reporting the _nature, timing and extent_ of business events, and the recording aspect is what provides the justification for the accuracy of the economic results companies report. "Nature, timing and extent"... It's a pithy little phrase, isn't it? It's one of my favorites for countless are the occasions when considering an event -- business or not -- within that context well informs me of what to think about it.

While accounting and watch collecting aren't related at all, I think for you it's clear that back in June/July of last year, three was the correct extent of your collection, and it's content, a Sub and two Pateks, was appropriate. Time passed, "stuff" happened (besides your buying two more watches)... Maybe you just decided you want the fourth and fifth watches. Maybe the seller of either presented you with an opportunity that was "too good to ignore." Whatever...the list is endless. Whatever happened, it resulted in the nature and extent of your collection ("reported results") changing. That's, quite frankly, exactly what one would expect, were we discussing your company, eating habits, love affairs, your watch collection, or most anything else.

Whatever "stuff" happened is all the justification that's needed. Often enough fully understanding why isn't even necessary. When my ex and I were having our first child, we both thought one was the "right" number. Then we decided our first needed a playmate and I wanted a boy, so along came my first son and again we thought that was enough, and yet we had a third. To this day, I don't really know why, but nonetheless, we now have an heir, a spare and one for flair. And that has turned out to be just perfect.

I think your most recent watch buys are like my third child in that "the stars aligned" and getting them became right, even though having them half a year ago wasn't right for you. Life, business, viewpoints, collecting: they all evolve, or at least they should. How boring things would be if they didn't?

All the best.

I never made a mistake in my life; at least, never one that I couldn't explain away afterwards.
― Rudyard Kipling,_ Under The Deodars _


----------



## heuerolexomega

Cervantes23 said:


> Congratulations. That Diver doesn't need any excuses. Your collection is gorgeous. I've been downsizing myself - but not numbers but sizes. Flipped an IWC 7 day for a Lange 1815 up/down. Curiously, does the Diver wear larger than the Pam? The black seal is a watch that works in surprising ways.


Thanks, and yes it wears bigger, mainly because the height



iim7v7im7 said:


> I think that you are learning that applying a logic of a collection of three watches based upon differing watch attributes unfortunately ignores the emotions that underpin purchasing decisions. Your recent birthday additions were likely driven more by emotion than logic (as you have highlighted in your posting). I do suspect that they made uou happy.
> 
> I am also guilty of a similar with my recent purchase is emblematic of this reality. My AP, Patek and Rolex "cover the bases" from this logical standpoint. Yet I pulled the trigger on a new watch despite this thought. In the end, this is watch thing is an optional luxury hobby. For me, it is about keeping the collection to a scale where they can all get worn regularly and the expense of long-term insurance/maintenance is in proportion with my life.
> 
> I suspect that your collection (mine and others) will continue to transform (hence my tag line suggestion).
> 
> My $.02


I think the concept is that you need a good base of 3 watches and then you do whatever you want to (either stay at 3 or add 1 or 2); results vary....LOL


tony20009 said:


> [P]erhaps you notice how the denial is so often the preface to the justification.
> ― Christopher Hitchens, _Hitch-22: A Memoir _
> 
> Every student of accounting learns on day one that accounting is the practice of recording and reporting the _nature, timing and extent_ of business events, and the recording aspect is what provides the justification for the accuracy of the economic results companies report. "Nature, timing and extent"... It's a pithy little phrase, isn't it? It's one of my favorites for countless are the occasions when considering an event -- business or not -- within that context well informs me of what to think about it.
> 
> While accounting and watch collecting aren't related at all, I think for you it's clear that back in June/July of last year, three was the correct extent of your collection, and it's content, a Sub and two Pateks, was appropriate. Time passed, "stuff" happened (besides your buying two more watches)... Maybe you just decided you want the fourth and fifth watches. Maybe the seller of either presented you with an opportunity that was "too good to ignore." Whatever...the list is endless. Whatever happened, it resulted in the nature and extent of your collection ("reported results") changing. That's, quite frankly, exactly what one would expect, were we discussing your company, eating habits, love affairs, your watch collection, or most anything else.
> 
> Whatever "stuff" happened is all the justification that's needed. Often enough fully understanding why isn't even necessary. When my ex and I were having our first child, we both thought one was the "right" number. Then we decided our first needed a playmate and I wanted a boy, so along came my first son and again we thought that was enough, and yet we had a third. To this day, I don't really know why, but nonetheless, we now have an heir, a spare and one for flair. And that has turned out to be just perfect.
> 
> I think your most recent watch buys are like my third child in that "the stars aligned" and getting them became right, even though having them half a year ago wasn't right for you. Life, business, viewpoints, collecting: they all evolve, or at least they should. How boring things would be if they didn't?
> 
> All the best.
> 
> I never made a mistake in my life; at least, never one that I couldn't explain away afterwards.
> ― Rudyard Kipling,_ Under The Deodars _


Yep is not an exact science, but its nice to have some kind of guidelines, Thanks for your reply Tony


----------



## iim7v7im7

heuerolexomega said:


> I think the concept is that you need a good base of 3 watches and then you do whatever you want to (either stay at 3 or add 1 or 2); results vary....LOL


...or 3, or 4 etc....You know, Baselworld 2015 is coming and so may be watch no. 6...


----------



## AbuKalb93

heuerolexomega said:


> Just to clarify something.... specially for abulkalb93 : 3 is the perfect number, no question... when I started to linger to #4 i consider that admissible because if you think about it my watch number 4 is the AP diver. That watch is a fun watch for the weekend, I absolutely love it !!! but there is no way that the AP diver would of made it to the top 3, Why is too big for a daily wear, is not really a beater and certainly not a complication dressy. Is kind of extra, like the Joker kind of thing, great to have but you can live without. So 3-4 is still for me the sweet spot of collecting.
> The PAM (#5) is totally out of line, no excuse for that one, Can't justify it at all !!! , should be gone. Bought in a weak moment
> 
> cheers :-!





tigerpac said:


> Which Journe will #4 be?!


Currently living off two Journes and getting #3 shortly 

Living with two is not so bad. I have one for dressy days and one for daily wear. Suits my lifestyle quite well


----------



## omeglycine

heuerolexomega said:


> I think the concept is that you need a good base of 3 watches and then you do whatever you want to (either stay at 3 or add 1 or 2); results vary...


That's where I am heading as well. 3 main watches, and then probably 2 more for fun and occasional wear. #2 of the main three arrives in a few weeks, and then the third will follow after I'm over the honeymoon period of #2 lol


----------



## heuerolexomega

iim7v7im7 said:


> ...or 3, or 4 etc....You know, Baselworld 2015 is coming and so may be watch no. 6...


Oh noooo Bob , I can guarantee that it won't happen



AbuKalb93 said:


> Currently living off two Journes and getting #3 shortly
> 
> Living with two is not so bad. I have one for dressy days and one for daily wear. Suits my lifestyle quite well


Good ! Cheers!


omeglycine said:


> That's where I am heading as well. 3 main watches, and then probably 2 more for fun and occasional wear. #2 of the main three arrives in a few weeks, and then the third will follow after I'm over the honeymoon period of #2 lol


That's the way to go my friend !! 
Cheers !!


----------



## seanwontreturn

Holy crap...how can this industry live without you...and this forum as well...


----------



## tony20009

seanwontreturn said:


> Holy crap...how can this industry live without you...and this forum as well...


ROTFL!!

(laughing because I _think _your comment is you giving "playful shade" and not being sincere)

All the best.


----------



## jonathanp77

AbuKalb93 said:


> I was the crazy one who fell for it! Sold all my watches and thought living with 3 was the "Jorge way"...jeez!


Here's a pic of your beauty from last night.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Jorge needs one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seanwontreturn

tony20009 said:


> ROTFL!!
> 
> (laughing because I _think _your comment is you giving "playful shade" and not being sincere)
> 
> All the best.


No I am serious


----------



## tony20009

seanwontreturn said:


> No I am serious


Oh....


----------



## heuerolexomega

seanwontreturn said:


> Holy crap...how can this industry live without you...and this forum as well...


Lol , cheers !


AbuKalb93 said:


> Jorge needs one! Thanks for sharing!


I had one remember, the more I think about it I think my PAM beheaves like the Journe CB : dress up and down nicely :-!


----------



## omeglycine

omeglycine said:


> That's where I am heading as well. 3 main watches, and then probably 2 more for fun and occasional wear. #2 of the main three arrives in a few weeks, and then the third will follow after I'm over the honeymoon period of #2 lol


While not high-end, I thought I'd share that I didn't wait for #2 to arrive before purchasing #3. Just seemed in the spirit of the thread and Jorge's purchasing history


----------



## maikeru

Congrats Jorge! Your 2 choices suprised me. I thought that you would go for the Aquanaut for no. 4. 

Just curious, Jorge, between the ROO diver, RO 15400, RO 15202, which one do you think is more versatile and robust?


----------



## heuerolexomega

omeglycine said:


> While not high-end, I thought I'd share that I didn't wait for #2 to arrive before purchasing #3. Just seemed in the spirit of the thread and Jorge's purchasing history


Awesome


----------



## heuerolexomega

maikeru said:


> Congrats Jorge! Your 2 choices suprised me. I thought that you would go for the Aquanaut for no. 4.
> 
> Just curious, Jorge, between the ROO diver, RO 15400, RO 15202, which one do you think is more versatile and robust?


More versatile: either the 15202 or 15400 for sure.
ROO diver 15703st : is more fun by far

So if you want a daily wear go with the 15202 (or 15400)
Diver can be used as a daily wear but it fits better like a fun weekend watch ...


----------



## seanwontreturn

heuerolexomega said:


> Diver can be used as a daily wear but it fits better like a fun weekend watch ...


Have Beyoncé as wife for weekdays and Kardashian for weekend mattress cuz it is "by far" the most fun huh?


----------



## heuerolexomega

seanwontreturn said:


> Have Beyoncé as wife for weekdays and Kardashian for weekend mattress cuz it is "by far" the most fun huh?


Something like that 
cheers !


----------



## Alex_TA

This thread teaches a lot. I have just three, on my mid-tier level. But I can't get rid of thoughts about the fourth.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Alex_TA said:


> This thread teaches a lot. I have just three, on my mid-tier level. But I can't get rid of thoughts about the fourth.


It happens, Lol
even though I have 5 now. I truly believe that 3-4 is the sweet spot, its just hard when you love watches so much. An alternative is that when you feel that you really want a watch and one of your 3-4 watches is not a favorite anymore, swap it. In that way you keep the hobby alive and you keep your collection to a size you can really enjoy.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

heuerolexomega said:


> It happens, Lol
> even though I have 5 now. I truly believe that 3-4 is the sweet spot, its just hard when you love watches so much. *An alternative is that when you feel that you really want a watch and one of your 3-4 watches is not a favorite anymore, swap it*. In that way you keep the hobby alive and you keep your collection to a size you can really enjoy.


I just ask my wife, that soon gets rid of the urge

So is the AP RO diver seeing much wrist time compared to the others? Tempted to swap anything out yet?


----------



## heuerolexomega

Actually yes, its a fun watch. The Rollie is the one suffering on the wrist department. I really think 3-4 watches is best, but I won't sell the Sub, I have to have a Rollie:-d Very good when traveling :-!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Another update guys , I am back to 4 watches. Got rid off the AP diver SS plus the Pam 298 for the AP diver ceramic 🏿










Posting soon a pic of the final 4 (for now)


----------



## omeglycine

heuerolexomega said:


> Another update guys , I am back to 4 watches. Got rid off the AP diver SS plus the Pam 298 for the AP diver ceramic cdfff Posting soon a pic of the final 4 (for now)


The orange internal bezel version is my favorite of the ceramics. Congratulations! And with this one you get a view of that beautiful movement, correct?


----------



## heuerolexomega

omeglycine said:


> The orange internal bezel version is my favorite of the ceramics. Congratulations! And with this one you get a view of that beautiful movement, correct?


Yes u r absolutely right










It's a boutique only watch ?


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Congrats Jorge, the black ceramic is my favourite AP diver. I love the iridescent effect that the finishing on the ceramic creates, its a bit lost on the white version and well... its also white. Its a good time to pick one up as apparently AP may stop producing the ceramic versions in the next year or so. At the boutique they said that the amount of work required for each case is hard to for them to continue producing in quantity.
Glad to see you are back on track with the theory too ;-)


----------



## Alex_TA

You already convinced me that 3 is enough, now 4th?


----------



## Vig2000

Alex_TA said:


> You already convinced me that 3 is enough, now 4th?


The one thing I know about a WIS, myself included, is that they are subject and reserve the right to change their mind at anytime and for any reason.


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Congrats Jorge, the black ceramic is my favourite AP diver. I love the iridescent effect that the finishing on the ceramic creates, its a bit lost on the white version and well... its also white. Its a good time to pick one up as apparently AP may stop producing the ceramic versions in the next year or so. At the boutique they said that the amount of work required for each case is hard to for them to continue producing in quantity.
> Glad to see you are back on track with the theory too ;-)


Yep I am back to my 3-4 watch theory :-!
And thanks, I am really loving this watchb-)


----------



## shnjb

Oh wow Jorge.
That looks amazing.

The rate at which you flip watches is enviable although I wonder if you are able to do so without some losses.
I mean, I should've bought my watch from you instead of from AD!!


----------



## heuerolexomega

I think 3 is the minimum and quite Possible to do; those 3 for my are pp 5205r, pp 5712R and Rolex "hulk" ; the 4th one to me is the fun watch the one that breaks with the routine and if you want it can be the watch that you can keep flipping to keep the Hobby alive. Today I see no way I can't flip this beautiful AP diver , even more I think i would consider this one part of my core. But like VIG2000 said , the mind of a WIS is always in constant change


----------



## heuerolexomega

shnjb said:


> Oh wow Jorge.
> That looks amazing.
> 
> The rate at which you flip watches is enviable although I wonder if you are able to do so without some losses.
> I mean, I should've bought my watch from you instead of from AD!!


Thanks :-!
I can't see how you can really enjoy this hobby without losing money, of course you can be more careful and minimize it. But Naaah its tons of fun !
And any time my friend, next flip I can contact you if you like


----------



## eamonn345

I also have 4 watches that I'm sticking to. Dress (jlc), daily (AP), beater (SubC) and the fun watch (Pam)

Way to go!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Here are mine


----------



## drhr

Slowly getting there myself. Here are my 3. At this point the 4th/fun category has 6 pieces currently residing . . .


----------



## amine

Tried myself this and couldn't live with it, i gave up wearing my dress watches and other sports watches since a few months, i'm sticking to 8 as permanent rotation since a while and i don't find myself changing this anytime soon, the perfect 8 for me since a while:


----------



## tigerpac

I like more than 3 watches in a rotation myself, but maybe if you want to pare down... you can go to 3 watches of each brand Amine! 

Great shot btw.


----------



## GETS

amine said:


> Tried myself this and couldn't live with it, i gave up wearing my dress watches and other sports watches since a few months, i'm sticking to 8 as permanent rotation since a while and i don't find myself changing this anytime soon, the perfect 8 for me since a while:


Eh? What? Why? Ooooooo! This deserves a separate thread! No Pateks or ALS or... WHHHHHAAAAAAAAATTTTTTT????????????????????????????????


----------



## HRC-E.B.

amine said:


> Tried myself this and couldn't live with it, i gave up wearing my dress watches and other sports watches since a few months, i'm sticking to 8 as permanent rotation since a while and i don't find myself changing this anytime soon, the perfect 8 for me since a while:


Surely you jest, and this is just a pretext to show-off a little?


----------



## amine

HRC-E.B. said:


> Surely you jest, and this is just a pretext to show-off a little?


In your own opinion may be.

Regards.


----------



## GETS

Amine, 

I don't wish to hijack Jorge's thread as it is highly informative and entertaining. So I will make this my last request on his story board out of courtesy.

You have a wonderful collection with so many high end pieces that most of us admire and drool over. Would you consider starting a thread as to why these watches are now being sold/saved/hidden/protected/unused (I'm not sure what you would call it - sorry) and why you are only using the eight that you have displayed? Of course you can ignore this request but I am asking out of genuine curiosity (not judging one way or another) as your collection is so outstanding.

Regards,


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Excellent choice Jorge! Best high end 'fun' watch out there IMO.


----------



## incontrol

Alex_TA said:


> You already convinced me that 3 is enough, now 4th?


I never thought three was enough! Lol!

Congrats Jorge! That Ceramic diver is gorgeous! The perfect fun watch!


----------



## Crunchy

The ceramic diver is fantastic. Good choice getting that over the SS!


----------



## heuerolexomega

ilikebigbutts said:


> Excellent choice Jorge! Best high end 'fun' watch out there IMO.


Thanks, I really enjoy that watch , so much fun 


incontrol said:


> I never thought three was enough! Lol!
> 
> Congrats Jorge! That Ceramic diver is gorgeous! The perfect fun watch!


thanks friend , breaks the monotony perfectly 


Crunchy said:


> The ceramic diver is fantastic. Good choice getting that over the SS!


Absolutely , such a cool watch
Thanks


----------



## Alex_TA

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks, I really enjoy that watch , so much fun


What is your position in the dispute over the fragility of ceramic watches?


----------



## heuerolexomega

Alex_TA said:


> What is your position in the dispute over the fragility of ceramic watches?


Ceramic doesn't scratch, that gives you freedom plus such a pleasure to wear (lighter).... Fragile? well you would need to smack the hell out of the watch to do break it, something that you wouldn't do even with SS watches; so my position is that is not really revelant for the average person, not an issue at all.
Now if you get into a competition of smacking watches to see which one breaks first, my money in the stainless steel:-!


----------



## Vig2000

heuerolexomega said:


> Ceramic doesn't scratch, that gives you freedom plus such a pleasure to wear (lighter).... Fragile? well you would need to smack the hell out of the watch to do break it, something that you wouldn't do even with SS watches; so my position is that is not really revelant for the average person, not an issue at all.
> Now if you get into a competition of smacking watches to see which one breaks first, my money in the stainless steel:-!


True, scratchproof it is, but smack the hell out of it? I don't know about that. A drop on a hard or concrete floor may be enough to cause some serious damage:

































These pictures show that a broken ceramic case can indeed be an issue for the average person. Repair of a damaged ceramic case can be ridiculously expensive, and it's not unheard of to pay an amount close to the value of the watch for repair.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Vig2000 said:


> True, scratchproof it is, but smack the hell out of it? I don't know about that. A drop on a hard or concrete floor may be enough to cause some serious damage:
> 
> View attachment 3892178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892226
> 
> 
> These pictures show that a broken ceramic case can indeed be an issue for the average person. Repair of a damaged ceramic case can be ridiculously expensive, and it's not unheard of to pay an amount close to the value of the watch for repair.


I would still say that for the average person is not a big deal, i have owned several Ceramic watches with no problems. But yes like anything in life, everything is possible , I have seen rolex severely damaged as well. Just don't smack the hell out of them and you should be fine


----------



## lmcgbaj

GETS said:


> Amine,
> 
> I don't wish to hijack Jorge's thread as it is highly informative and entertaining. So I will make this my last request on his story board out of courtesy.
> 
> You have a wonderful collection with so many high end pieces that most of us admire and drool over. Would you consider starting a thread as to why these watches are now being sold/saved/hidden/protected/unused (I'm not sure what you would call it - sorry) and why you are only using the eight that you have displayed? Of course you can ignore this request but I am asking out of genuine curiosity (not judging one way or another) as your collection is so outstanding.
> 
> Regards,


I agree with GETS. I am puzzled myself personally as well. I have not spent much time on the forum lately but I always remember Amine's extraordinary collection. I am puzzled as to why the change to Rolex sports models only? Obviously, you don't need to share if you don't feel like it.

Cheers,
George


----------



## omega1234

lmcgbaj said:


> I agree with GETS. I am puzzled myself personally as well. I have not spent much time on the forum lately but I always remember Amine's extraordinary collection. I am puzzled as to why the change to Rolex sports models only? Obviously, you don't need to share if you don't feel like it.
> 
> Cheers,
> George


Consider me among the curious as well. I always used to love admiring your diverse and extremely high-end collection.


----------



## amine

Sorry guys for my late reply, since my relocation to Europe i've been extremely busy. 

Why the change to Rolex sports models? Well, i will briefly explain this. At the moment i'm based in Germany so my old habits and lifestyle have changed considerably, in comparison with Hong Kong i am driving more now, doing many activities (cross training, rowing on the Main river, trekking, mountain biking, etc...
When i was living in Asia for over a decade my lifestyle was a little bit more quiet apart from the regular exercise session at the gym and traveling for business so i had more occasions to wear leather strap and dress type timepieces, while here i have more time to do activities that i couldn't do when living abroad, i'm not very busy at work like i used to in Asia but my schedule is rich in physical activities and leisure, i'm taking the time now to enjoy better weather, more space, nature and cultural diversities, with my small family or just on my own, and the Rolex sports models i have do the job perfectly for that purpose, i've brought with me to Germany around 40 watches from my collection, the rest i left in HK, but i found myself not reaching for the PP's or the Langes in my display boxes when leaving to work in the morning knowing that i'm gonna be doing some rowing or riding the motorbike or going to the sauna after work, so it became a logical choice and a convenient one to just grab a rollie and head out without worrying if the strap gets wet or the watch gets damaged, scratched, etc...

That's the reason why i favor sports models now for a day to day activities since my lifestyle and habits changed due to relocating to Europe, every now and then i strap on a dress piece if i'm dining out with the family and i have to dress up a bit, i still and will always love Hi-End watches though, i'm even getting for my birthday something with complications from Journe in the near future, but for daily use it's gonna be Rolex for its toughness and worry free wear. 

I hope i answered your queries and i thank you for your kind comments on my collection guys.

Cheers.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Oops , Rollie bug


----------



## Omjlc

Hahaha. Jorge, you crack me up. Congrats on the Daytona.



heuerolexomega said:


> Oops , Rollie bug


----------



## heuerolexomega

Omjlc said:


> Hahaha. Jorge, you crack me up. Congrats on the Daytona.


Crap, now I have to change my signature Again !!!










The mighty 5


----------



## amine

See? It's contagious, beware of the Rollie 

Here's its cousin


----------



## heuerolexomega

amine said:


> See? It's contagious, beware of the Rollie
> 
> Here's its cousin


Good I remember u having something against white dial sport watches ; but this confirms that the mind of the Wis is always evolving.
Cheers


----------



## GETS

When are we going to have the thread WIS road to 50?


----------



## eamonn345

heuerolexomega said:


> Oops , Rollie bug


Love it. Strong wrist game!


----------



## heuerolexomega

eamonn345 said:


> Love it. Strong wrist game!


Yep this wrist game is strong af

Thanks mate


----------



## drhr

GETS said:


> When are we going to have the thread WIS road to 50?


:-d Is that up or down GETS ?


----------



## mark1958

It should be like college basketball.. 64&#8230; On second thought.. it starts at 64 and then down to final 4&#8230; and yikes Final 1.



GETS said:


> When are we going to have the thread WIS road to 50?


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

heuerolexomega said:


> Oops , Rollie bug


Congrats Jorge, clearly you have excellent taste


----------



## amine

heuerolexomega said:


> Good I remember u having something against white dial sport watches ; but this confirms that the mind of the Wis is always evolving.
> Cheers


Yes you're correct, i started to dislike white dial sports watches since a few years but the Daytona was always the only exception in my book, i was going to pull the trigger on a panda dial white gold daytona two years ago then my better half gifted me the steel version pictured above about a year and a half ago, the other white dials sports models i have from other brands just collect dust in my display boxes but i can't part with any of my timepieces unfortunately. I'm at 101 pieces now


----------



## lmcgbaj

amine said:


> ... I hope i answered your queries and i thank you for your kind comments on my collection guys.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for taking the time. Makes sense to me. |>


----------



## clintfca

lmcgbaj said:


> Thanks for taking the time. Makes sense to me. |>


Thanks for sharing Amine. I totally get that after a while you just want to throw something on that you don't have to worry about when leading an active lifestyle. But nothing from Rolex has ever called out to me so I went with Omega.

For me, its starting to have watches that can withstand taking care of a 2yo and the hot/humid weather here in China. After recently gifting my Omega POC 9300 to my dad it's down to these three for me:




























But I'm seriously considering adding a PP 5164 soon ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1109

Jorge,

This thread is awesome!
I completely understand the Rollie bug. Picked this one up yesterday.


----------



## Whorologyst

Damn I like that Rocky! Blue watches have some special je ne sais qua in my book. 
Like red furniture, once you see red sofa or blue watch, it has to be that one


----------



## watchVT

ck1109 said:


> Jorge,
> 
> This thread is awesome!
> I completely understand the Rollie bug. Picked this one up yesterday.


I absolutely love how the black and blue fade into one another on these.


----------



## amine

clintfca said:


> Thanks for sharing Amine. I totally get that after a while you just want to throw something on that you don't have to worry about when leading an active lifestyle. But nothing from Rolex has ever called out to me so I went with Omega.
> 
> For me, its starting to have watches that can withstand taking care of a 2yo and the hot/humid weather here in China. After recently gifting my Omega POC 9300 to my dad it's down to these three for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm seriously considering adding a PP 5164 soon ...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That 5146G is an excellent choice, i can't recommend it enough, go for it ;-)


----------



## heuerolexomega

Damn !!!

Pam 557


----------



## tigerpac

lol uhhh ohhhh

Congrats?


----------



## omeglycine

In a word: YES!

You're a watchbox hero, Jorge


----------



## ColinW

heuerolexomega said:


>


Road to 3? I count 6. Or are you using new math?:-d

Anyhow, very nice!:-!


----------



## ck1109

ColinW said:


> Road to 3? I count 6. Or are you using new math?:-d
> 
> Anyhow, very nice!:-!


6?

I see two roads to 3.


----------



## Whorologyst

ck1109 said:


> 6?
> 
> I see two roads to 3.


Considering how things develop with Jorge, that would still be limiting.

It's actually road to 3 columns with endless rows of watches!


----------



## plastique999

Resistance is Futile


Sent from my 16M


----------



## GETS

Great collection Jorge.

I hope you don't mind me saying but I really prefer the make up of this collection compared to your first effort. I too would make a few different choices if I were to sell a lot and re-start again.

PS - Why the remorse when you buy? You wanted a big collection. Then you thought three would be sensible. Then you changed your mind and wanted more again. It's your money therefore it is your prerogative to change your mind how you spend it! Enjoy!


----------



## heuerolexomega

GETS said:


> Great collection Jorge.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me saying but I really prefer the make up of this collection compared to your first effort. I too would make a few different choices if I were to sell a lot and re-start again.
> 
> PS - Why the remorse when you buy? You wanted a big collection. Then you thought three would be sensible. Then you changed your mind and wanted more again. It's your money therefore it is your prerogative to change your mind how you spend it! Enjoy!


Thanks, I think it's a more experienced collector , knowing a little bit more of what I want. Not so much like before , that I saw something I like and jump and buy it. Not every time you love a watch in a given time you need to jump and buy. I guess you can do that occasionally.

I am in a pickle right now , cuz I just been offered a nice watch on a good price. And that is hard , because you might think you are good for now , but when you know is an awesome deal and it's a watch that you had contemplated before.....Damm ....will see

Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS

heuerolexomega said:


> I am in a pickle right now , cuz I just been offered a nice watch on a good price. And that is hard , because you might think you are good for now , but when you know is an awesome deal and it's a watch that you had contemplated before.....Damm ....will see


Well 7 is a lucky number.....


----------



## heuerolexomega

GETS said:


> Well 7 is a lucky number.....


Lol....it's a Lange ...not sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattHofstadt

ColinW said:


> Road to 3? I count 6. Or are you using new math?:-d
> 
> Anyhow, very nice!:-!


Not new math. This is his road to 3! <--- That not excitement, that's 3 factorial. =)


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

GETS said:


> Great collection Jorge.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me saying but I really prefer the make up of this collection compared to your first effort. I too would make a few different choices if I were to sell a lot and re-start again.
> 
> PS - Why the remorse when you buy? You wanted a big collection. Then you thought three would be sensible. Then you changed your mind and wanted more again. It's your money therefore it is your prerogative to change your mind how you spend it! Enjoy!


GETS
Just out of curiosity, and if you don't mind sharing, what different choices would you have made in your collection? If I recall you have a rather fine collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> GETS
> Just out of curiosity, and if you don't mind sharing, what different choices would you have made in your collection? If I recall you have a rather fine collection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't want to highjack Jorge's thread but in short:

I wouldn't have bought the Omega Aqua Terra (It doesn't get wrist time in a collection that sports an AP RO and PP Aquanaut)
I'm not sure the Navitimer with the B01 movement that I bought in to replace the ETA Navitimer was a good move as the new one feels a little big sometimes (46mm as opposed to the 42mm)
Two Longines in my collection is one too many
I paid too much for the PP 5135G
I paid too much for the Breguet La Tradition
I would have bought a bigger Panerai (although I still like my 241)
The ALS Datograph doesn't get enough wrist time. It makes me question if this was a wise purchase although I love the watch (especially the movement)

With so many choices out there it is easy to hanker after what you haven;t got and take for granted what you do have at your fingertips. Perhaps this is why people flip watches all the time (I don't)

PS - Thinking of flipping my Omega Aqua Terra for an 18 carat yellow gold Zenith El Primero from 1999. Just had a full service with new strap and crown and is in mint condition now. Clearly this will cost me some money but it will be my first yellow gold piece (I have rose, white and platinum) and it will be a different brand to add to the family.

Sorry for the late reply.

Back to Jorge!


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Thanks very much for the insight GETS, interesting stuff.
Now back to regular scheduled programming.
So what's this Lange Jorge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Thanks very much for the insight GETS, interesting stuff.
> Now back to regular scheduled programming.
> So what's this Lange Jorge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it was the 1815 Chrono; awesome deal brand new. So I thought I will add it. But the biggest issue is this "is not the Dato"

So I either stay where I am , or sell 2 Rollie's , Pam, and 5205R, and finished like this:

Patek 5712R
AP Diver Ceramic 
ALS Dato Platinum

So ok guys , would you keep my six or have this 3?
Shoot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Alternatively I could swap the 5205R only for the up/down platinum old version and end up 6 watches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eamonn345

heuerolexomega said:


> Alternatively I could swap the 5205R only for the up/down platinum old version and end up 6 watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy a swatch 51 for now and take your time. What's the rush?


----------



## heuerolexomega

eamonn345 said:


> Buy a swatch 51 for now and take your time. What's the rush?


I am not in a hurry , but if you have a clear idea of what you want in the future. You can chill, and whenever a deal comes to the table you will be able to recognize it (because you know your ultimate goal ) And this what it does, is that also buy you time to tweak your choice a long the road.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikebigbutts

I just think 3 is a number that is too small, whichever way you look at it. 6 is a much more reasonable goal. I also think your list of 3 doesn't have enough simple. It's too much, squeezed into 3 watches. What do I mean by this? The 5712RG and the plat datograph are amazing watches, and tick an awful lot of boxes each. But I feel there would be plenty of occasions where you won't want to wear either of those 2, and need an alternative to the amazingly sexy and fun RO ceramic diver.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

heuerolexomega said:


> Well it was the 1815 Chrono; awesome deal brand new. So I thought I will add it. But the biggest issue is this "is not the Dato"
> 
> So I either stay where I am , or sell 2 Rollie's , Pam, and 5205R, and finished like this:
> 
> Patek 5712R
> AP Diver Ceramic
> ALS Dato Platinum
> 
> So ok guys , would you keep my six or have this 3?
> Shoot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would completely agree with your comment about the 1815 chrono. It seems to me if your even remotely considering it then you may as well get a Dato, otherwise it will end up getting flipped. Whether I would get rid of a 5205R, because it occupies a similar 'space' as a Dato, is a much tougher question. Not only is the 5205R a really stunning expression of an annual calendar, but probably one of the most aesthetically appealing Pateks that doesn't cost the best part of 6 figures. In my opinion anyway.
You're clearly very keen on the 5712R and I know you have been thinking about a Dato for a while so those two would definitely stay on the list. I would probably 'expand' to 4 and keep the 5205R and wait as needed to get the Dato. I would lose the Rollies and the PAM and keep the following:

5712R
Platinum Dato
5205R
AP ceramic diver

The only place I would go from there is to possibly swap out the Diver at some point or 'upgrade' the 5205R to a perpetual calendar


----------



## Cervantes23

6 Jorge! If you really, really must, flip the 5205 for the old Dato - though be careful to really give it a good try on the wrist as I found it wasn't so comfy on mine. The new Dato is beautiful but I actually like the subtle elegance of the 1815 Chrono too. If I didn't already own an 1815 up/down I would go for the 1815 chrono. I think it's the best bang for the buck of the big manufacturer chronographs and has a charm that the big and bold datograph lacks. I've contemplated selling my 5205G too - but every time I think seriously about it I back off. Just very difficult to sell such a beautiful Patek AC - and one which I think will become a modern classic.

If you went for the Plat Dato you'd really be missing a good beater and a rolex. I would imagine you'd probably want to add a rolex soon afterwards. I personally have started to focus more on pieces that'll have lasting power in my collection - either because the watch itself is a classic, or a sought-after limited edition, or just plain desirable. Your AP Diver in Ceramic is definitely such piece, especially now that it's discontinued. 5712 - no argument needed. The Destro and Hulk are very desirable and the Hulk especially is a keeper (flipping my BLNR which I've failed to love for a Hulk next week). If you're intent on a the Datograph, I'd wait till the funds are in order and not sacrifice such a beautiful and varied collection. I myself am close to jumping on the ALS GL Moon Phase in Platinum but am holding out until I get my hands on the new datograph too.


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> I would completely agree with your comment about the 1815 chrono. It seems to me if your even remotely considering it then you may as well get a Dato, otherwise it will end up getting flipped. Whether I would get rid of a 5205R, because it occupies a similar 'space' as a Dato, is a much tougher question. Not only is the 5205R a really stunning expression of an annual calendar, but probably one of the most aesthetically appealing Pateks that doesn't cost the best part of 6 figures. In my opinion anyway.
> You're clearly very keen on the 5712R and I know you have been thinking about a Dato for a while so those two would definitely stay on the list. I would probably 'expand' to 4 and keep the 5205R and wait as needed to get the Dato. I would lose the Rollies and the PAM and keep the following:
> 
> 5712R
> Platinum Dato
> 5205R
> AP ceramic diver
> 
> The only place I would go from there is to possibly swap out the Diver at some point or 'upgrade' the 5205R to a perpetual calendar





Cervantes23 said:


> 6 Jorge! If you really, really must, flip the 5205 for the old Dato - though be careful to really give it a good try on the wrist as I found it wasn't so comfy on mine. The new Dato is beautiful but I actually like the subtle elegance of the 1815 Chrono too. If I didn't already own an 1815 up/down I would go for the 1815 chrono. I think it's the best bang for the buck of the big manufacturer chronographs and has a charm that the big and bold datograph lacks. I've contemplated selling my 5205G too - but every time I think seriously about it I back off. Just very difficult to sell such a beautiful Patek AC - and one which I think will become a modern classic.
> 
> If you went for the Plat Dato you'd really be missing a good beater and a rolex. I would imagine you'd probably want to add a rolex soon afterwards. I personally have started to focus more on pieces that'll have lasting power in my collection - either because the watch itself is a classic, or a sought-after limited edition, or just plain desirable. Your AP Diver in Ceramic is definitely such piece, especially now that it's discontinued. 5712 - no argument needed. The Destro and Hulk are very desirable and the Hulk especially is a keeper (flipping my BLNR which I've failed to love for a Hulk next week). If you're intent on a the Datograph, I'd wait till the funds are in order and not sacrifice such a beautiful and varied collection. I myself am close to jumping on the ALS GL Moon Phase in Platinum but am holding out until I get my hands on the new datograph too.


Great points guys , Now I have thought for food. Both are very valid points
Thanks 
Jorge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

Jorge 
As an alternative to the ALS 1815 chrono or Datograph why not flip the 5205R for a Patek 5960? You keep the annual calendar and also gain a chrono? I think at one point you owned the 5960P? I have the 5960 in steel and it is probably the most comfortable chrono graph I have ever worn. I have concerns about the datograph only because of my concern of its comfort. The 1815 chrono is much more comfortable on the wrist so that would be my second choice based on the discussion above.
I know a couple of AD that have a 5960P brand new&#8230;



heuerolexomega said:


> Great points guys , Now I have thought for food. Both are very valid points
> Thanks
> Jorge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

Photos like this make me want to consider adding a rolex to my collection. Beautiful.


ck1109 said:


> Jorge,
> 
> This thread is awesome!
> I completely understand the Rollie bug. Picked this one up yesterday.


----------



## GETS

I think the 5205R is one of the most beautiful annual calendars of all time. I might cry if you sell it.


----------



## heuerolexomega

GETS said:


> I think the 5205R is one of the most beautiful annual calendars of all time. I might cry if you sell it.


Or might swap the Daytona for the 1815 Chrono; or I could keep the Daytona a make a straight purchase. Not sure if I want 7 watches , because I would feel I am going in the wrong direction 
Will see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFrog

heuerolexomega said:


> Or might swap the Daytona for the 1815 Chrono; or I could keep the Daytona a make a straight purchase. Not sure if I want 7 watches , because I would feel I am going in the wrong direction
> Will see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatever you choose, I am sure we will all be stunned!

{p.s. Please excuse my OCD, but, having noticed it for a while, I can't not comment - did you know you have "Philippe" spelt incorrectly?}


----------



## ck1109

mark1958 said:


> Photos like this make me want to consider adding a rolex to my collection. Beautiful.


Do it Mark! 

I ended up flipping the BLNR. Too uncomfortable on my skinny wrists.

The Daytona though, is quite comfortable. :-!


----------



## ck1109

heuerolexomega said:


> Or might swap the Daytona for the 1815 Chrono; or I could keep the Daytona a make a straight purchase. Not sure if I want 7 watches , because I would feel I am going in the wrong direction
> Will see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be best to buy it and have 7 watches. Once you start wearing it, one of the 7 will take a hit in the rotation and then you'll know which one has to go.


----------



## mark1958

So you flipped the ROLEX GMT&#8230; So did not wear well on a skinny wrist&#8230; that is good for me to know. All of the posts I have read keep talking about the comfort of the Daytona. I keep looking at photos of the various Daytonas--- they are growing on me but they look a bit much like my VC Overseas Chrono&#8230; which after the GO Panoreserve could be the next on the chopping block.. LOL. Still thinking of the new IWC annual calendar (if it fits) or the Breguet Marine Big Date



ck1109 said:


> Do it Mark!
> 
> I ended up flipping the BLNR. Too uncomfortable on my skinny wrists.
> 
> The Daytona though, is quite comfortable. :-!


----------



## maikeru

mark1958 said:


> So you flipped the ROLEX GMT&#8230; So did not wear well on a skinny wrist&#8230; that is good for me to know. All of the posts I have read keep talking about the comfort of the Daytona. I keep looking at photos of the various Daytonas--- they are growing on me but they look a bit much like my VC Overseas Chrono&#8230; which after the GO Panoreserve could be the next on the chopping block.. LOL. Still thinking of the new IWC annual calendar (if it fits) or the Breguet Marine Big Date


IWC annual is much bigger than VC OS. I did compare Bregeuet Marine and VC OS, the Breguet Marine wears less comfortable on my wrist than VC OS, due to the long lug and thick profile.


----------



## ck1109

mark1958 said:


> So you flipped the ROLEX GMT&#8230; So did not wear well on a skinny wrist&#8230; that is good for me to know. All of the posts I have read keep talking about the comfort of the Daytona. I keep looking at photos of the various Daytonas--- they are growing on me but they look a bit much like my VC Overseas Chrono&#8230; which after the GO Panoreserve could be the next on the chopping block.. LOL. Still thinking of the new IWC annual calendar (if it fits) or the Breguet Marine Big Date


My wrists are ~6", so I'm on the very skinny side. If you can wear a 42.5mm VC overseas chrono, the BLNR shouldn't be a problem for you. 
As maikeru said, both the IWC and the Breguet will wear larger than the VC.


----------



## mark1958

I know the IWC is much bigger but the IWC 3777, which is 44mm does not wear as large as I might have expected and relatively comfortable. I find the size is not the only parameter in terms of comfort. i am surprised the Breuguet wears larger.



ck1109 said:


> My wrists are ~6", so I'm on the very skinny side. If you can wear a 42.5mm VC overseas chrono, the BLNR shouldn't be a problem for you.
> As maikeru said, both the IWC and the Breguet will wear larger than the VC.


----------



## Crunchy

mark1958 said:


> So you flipped the ROLEX GMT&#8230; So did not wear well on a skinny wrist&#8230; that is good for me to know. All of the posts I have read keep talking about the comfort of the Daytona. I keep looking at photos of the various Daytonas--- they are growing on me but they look a bit much like my VC Overseas Chrono&#8230; which after the GO Panoreserve could be the next on the chopping block.. LOL. Still thinking of the new IWC annual calendar (if it fits) or the Breguet Marine Big Date


My wrist is 6.5-6.75 and the BLNR is much more comfy than the daytona. The top right screw down pusher would hit my wrist bone or get unscrewed due to that. They both have a micro adjustment release clasp for better fit.


----------



## mark1958

Crunchy you are the first person I have heard who has said that to me.



Crunchy said:


> My wrist is 6.5-6.75 and the BLNR is much more comfy than the daytona. The top right screw down pusher would hit my wrist bone or get unscrewed due to that. They both have a micro adjustment release clasp for better fit.


----------



## ck1109

mark1958 said:


> Crunchy you are the first person I have heard who has said that to me.


There's a new poll on TRF today, talking about this very topic:

Comfort Daytona vs BLNR GMTII on small wrists - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


----------



## mark1958

LOL i started that one after I read your comments..


----------



## Crunchy

mark1958 said:


> Crunchy you are the first person I have heard who has said that to me.


I can understand why the daytona feels better fit. It is more balanced as the watch head is less heavy than the BLNR and sits on a thinner profile. That said, the screw down pushers are bothersome. Also, I wear mine loose so it might be why it rubbed against the wrist bone. Conclusion is to definitely try before buy.

Edit * sorry for thread hijacking: Jorge I think there are too many beautiful watches out there. Having a rule of three may not be realistic


----------



## mark1958

I think these side bars are of interest&#8230; The logic and reasoning that go into various decisions.. 



Crunchy said:


> I can understand why the daytona feels better fit. It is more balanced as the watch head is less heavy than the BLNR and sits on a thinner profile. That said, the screw down pushers are bothersome. Also, I wear mibe loose so it might be why it rubbed against the wrist bone. Conclusion is to definitely try before buy.
> 
> Edit * sorry for thread hijacking: Jorge I think there are too many beautiful watches out there. Having a rule of three may not be realistic


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> Crunchy you are the first person I have heard who has said that to me.


I think the difference is minimal Mark, and I will err on the Daytona for a lot of reasons. One of them is the imho one if not the best value retention watch on the market. Can't go wrong either way, go with your heart on this one


ck1109 said:


> Might be best to buy it and have 7 watches. Once you start wearing it, one of the 7 will take a hit in the rotation and then you'll know which one has to go.


I made my decision, I will keep my 6 for now but I am on the look out for a Dato original in Pt or Dato white dial Rose gold. When I find one of those then I will swap my Daytona (plus cash) of the Dato. But until then my Daytona will be w me; hey I am wearing it right now

Cheers


----------



## ck1109

heuerolexomega said:


> I think the difference is minimal Mark, and I will err on the Daytona for a lot of reasons. One of them is the imho one if not the best value retention watch on the market. Can't go wrong either way, go with your heart on this one
> 
> I made my decision, I will keep my 6 for now but I am on the look out for a Dato original in Pt or Dato white dial Rose gold. When I find one of those then I will swap my Daytona (plus cash) of the Dato. But until then my Daytona will be w me; hey I am wearing it right now
> 
> Cheers


Honestly, if it were me, between the Hulk and the Daytona, I'd keep the Daytona. I just have a soft spot for chronographs.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Well guys , surprise !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CincyBob

Great watch, Jorge. Congratulations!


----------



## heuerolexomega

CincyBob said:


> Great watch, Jorge. Congratulations!


Thanks mate ! 
Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omjlc

More pics please Jorge. Congrats mate.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Omjlc said:


> More pics please Jorge. Congrats mate.







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

Jorge (if you don't mind me calling you that, I've ever spoken to you before), I really like your watch collection. :-!


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Firstly, congrats Jorge! So am I right in thinking you flipped the 5205r and Daytona and replaced with a 5960p? I can see how that makes sense, the 5960p is aestheitcally similar to the 5205 and the platinum adds some variety from the 5712r. The Daytona seems a bit surplus to requirement in terms of a chronograph in that case. Although I have to say, judging from your previous posts, I expected to see a Datograph rather than a 5960p. You obviously missed having one around!


----------



## mark1958

I knew it !! I knew it !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS

Great watch. Beautiful addition.

I just love the 5205R though so I am sorry to see it flipped. You should have both!

Mind you - I can get a 5205R to help me get over it!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Just a quick update on the collection. I have to say that overtime I had change my ideas. All that idea of having a Grail watch (5970) with the vanity of a high end movement has come considerately down . Don't get me wrong I have and will always have the appreciation for it ; is just that currently don't have the desire or craving for them. But if something I have learned on my wis road , is that everything changes over time.

So I am keeping my collection very basic with watches that I enjoy wearing














































Btw, that last is going out soon , I don't need it , too much bling

So I will satay w 4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red

I've just read the whole thread for the first time and really enjoyed it, thanks Jorge! A lot of it I can identify very closely with ... I too have ended up with four watches; the ideal number for me as I don't like any of my pieces to go unworn for any significant length of time.


----------



## GETS

Not logged on here for ages (no particular reason).

Not sure why you bought the Rolex you're about to let loose in the first place Jorge? No offence but your normally impeccable choices weren't lived up to on that day.

You will have a lovely 4 piece collection after though.


----------



## hdfb910

Does "water resistance" have anything to do with how your collection has settled out? (consciously or subconsciously)


----------



## heuerolexomega

GETS said:


> Not logged on here for ages (no particular reason).
> 
> Not sure why you bought the Rolex you're about to let loose in the first place Jorge? No offence but your normally impeccable choices weren't lived up to on that day.
> 
> You will have a lovely 4 piece collection after though.


LOL, After sometime owing that Rolex DD rose gold, this is exactly what I said to myself "i Knew It" it wasn't going to last (too much bling). But I needed to get it out of my system "the idea of owning a full gold watch". So glad is a Rolex, so i will have no issue selling it.
Yeah those 4 will be good for me ........

Cheers !


----------



## heuerolexomega

hdfb910 said:


> Does "water resistance" have anything to do with how your collection has settled out? (consciously or subconsciously)


Nope not related at all, actually the only 2 that are ok to swim in my book out of those 4, is that Panerai (100 m water resistant and comes w a rubber strap) and the Sub (300m water resistance)

opps I am already forgetting the Rolex DD, i still have it but i count it out because it will be gone !


----------



## iim7v7im7

We are running in similar paths, yet I just sold my Patek, my Breguet is still looking for a home and a Day Date 40mm just came in. Water resistance and a sportier lifestyle were influencers for me...


----------



## heuerolexomega

iim7v7im7 said:


> We are running in similar paths, yet I just sold my Patek, my Breguet is still looking for a home and a Day Date 40mm just came in. Water resistance and a sportier lifestyle were influencers for me...


Probably unconsciously , water resistance has an influence on me. Not because the water resistance itself but because the versatility of those watches.

There are other issues going around in my life but this is the wrong forum, I need the shrink forum 

Cheers Bob ! Nice to hear from you


----------



## IWCOwner

Great thread, love reading the updates. Keep it going!


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Interesting update Jorge, the dual time RO is a nice addition. I saw this on a client at the office the other day and the bracelet looks very nice indeed. I suppose my question would be: is this the be all and end all iteration of the RO for you?
So you said farewell to the 5960. Well, there is always the RG 5170 if the desire for a complicated Patek chrono returns. ;-)
Glad to see the Hulk is hanging on in there.
Personally, I think in terms of all gold pieces, the DD is pretty tasteful and understand the allure. The dial design is a little too predatory for me but the color combo works.
Keep us posted on any developments!


----------



## heuerolexomega

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Interesting update Jorge, the dual time RO is a nice addition. I saw this on a client at the office the other day and the bracelet looks very nice indeed. I suppose my question would be: is this the be all and end all iteration of the RO for you?
> So you said farewell to the 5960. Well, there is always the RG 5170 if the desire for a complicated Patek chrono returns. ;-)
> Glad to see the Hulk is hanging on in there.
> Personally, I think in terms of all gold pieces, the DD is pretty tasteful and understand the allure. The dial design is a little too predatory for me but the color combo works.
> Keep us posted on any developments!


RO for me is so about the bracelet and the 39 mm case size ; so the dual time brings that plus complications ; so it's a no brainier for me


----------



## The Naf

Jorge! When I left WUS for a bit of a hiatus you were quite the prolific acquirer chopping and changing and adding on a whim. It was quite fun to follow actually. Now I come back and there is this 30+ page thread about you going smaller and sticking with three and obviously coming back up and then down again. hehe I must say you kept this space interesting when I left and appear to be doing the same. Always a pleasure to follow your journey primarily because it is at such an accelerated place...nothing is ever boring hehe. All the best!


----------



## mark1958

Jorge... I cannot believe you gave up on the PP 5960.. one of my favorites.. but glad you are happy with your current collection


----------



## mark1958

Jorge... I cannot believe you gave up on the PP 5960.. one of my favorites.. but glad you are happy with your current collection


----------



## heuerolexomega

mark1958 said:


> Jorge... I cannot believe you gave up on the PP 5960.. one of my favorites.. but glad you are happy with your current collection


Yep bro ! There is a perfectly sane explanation for that one , but we would need a bottle of Macallan 25 and a round table 
Cheers


----------



## DonQuixote

Sorry for digging this back up, Jorge- but your collection is stellar, admirable and I am just hoping I can even get the PP like your collection into mine eventually!


----------



## KtWUS

Wow thanks for bumping this thread. I just joined the fun of watches and was planning on a 'trinity' myself. Fascinating to read OP's journey!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Glad you revive the thread , just to update that the superblingy rose gold DD II is gone ; to much gold flashing ; substitute with a more humble option 
Here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Although I suspect that the milgauss will be substituted by either a black dial Daytona SS bezel, or white dial with the new ceramic bezel...will see 
Cheers !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Just updating my current Collection

1) 5146P
2) 5712R
3) 116500
4)APRO DT
5) Hulk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta

heuerolexomega said:


> Probably unconsciously , water resistance has an influence on me. Not because the water resistance itself but because the versatility of those watches.
> 
> There are other issues going around in my life but this is the wrong forum, I need the shrink forum
> 
> Cheers Bob ! Nice to hear from you


Love your collectionI especially like the Blancpain and AP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heuerolexomega

CTesta said:


> Love your collectionI especially like the Blancpain and AP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Blancpain  ? .....fine watch but I had never own one mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta

Then my eyes are deceiving me. What is the watch on the end in the green tray with the two rolexes and the AP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTesta

heuerolexomega said:


> Just updating my current Collection
> 
> 1) 5146P
> 2) 5712R
> 3) 116500
> 4)APRO DT
> 5) Hulk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is where I saw the Blancpain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heuerolexomega

CTesta said:


> This is where I saw the Blancpain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There is no Blancpain there bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

CTesta said:


> Then my eyes are deceiving me. What is the watch on the end in the green tray with the two rolexes and the AP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


From left to right 
Rolex submariner "Hulk">Rolex Daytona > Patek Phillipe 5712R> Patek Phillipe 5146P > Audemars Piguet Royal Oak dual time



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave

heuerolexomega said:


> Blancpain  ? .....fine watch but I had never own one mate





CTesta said:


> Then my eyes are deceiving me. What is the watch on the end in the green tray with the two rolexes and the AP?





iim7v7im7 said:


> We are running in similar paths, yet I just sold my Patek, my Breguet is still looking for a home and a Day Date 40mm just came in. Water resistance and a sportier lifestyle were influencers for me...


He meant this picture... and there is a Blancpain in it... it's just not yours!


----------



## heuerolexomega

UberDave said:


> He meant this picture... and there is a Blancpain in it... it's just not yours!


He quote the wrong pic , that was happen
Thanks for clarifying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnjoo

WIS road to 5?


----------



## heuerolexomega

adnjoo said:


> WIS road to 5?


Nope , I still firmly believe that 3-4 watches is all you need. I deviated a lil but the plan is to consolidate 2 of my watches some time this year. Keep tuned

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

No matter how many times I read this thread I always learn and enjoy!

I am still in an expansion mode, discovering what I like and and what better fits my lifestyle, adding and flipping watches regularly, though I'm aware that my actual number of pieces (10+) is more than I need to fully enjoy this hobby. 

Somehow i know the time to consolidate will come. What will trigger this consolidation process, the context and circumstancies, and what will be the criteria, are indeed the questions who make me find the thread fascinating to reflect on what I am doing and where I would like to be. In any case, from all the insights, valuable experiences and wise advices from reputable forum members, my take away is really to enjoy the journey! 

Thanks Jorge for sharing and keeping this thread alive. 

Cheers


----------



## heuerolexomega

Karlisnet said:


> No matter how many times I read this thread I always learn and enjoy!
> 
> I am still in an expansion mode, discovering what I like and and what better fits my lifestyle, adding and flipping watches regularly, though I'm aware that my actual number of pieces (10+) is more than I need to fully enjoy this hobby.
> 
> Somehow i know the time to consolidate will come. What will trigger this consolidation process, the context and circumstancies, and what will be the criteria, are indeed the questions who make me find the thread fascinating to reflect on what I am doing and where I would like to be. In any case, from all the insights, valuable experiences and wise advices from reputable forum members, my take away is really to enjoy the journey!
> 
> Thanks Jorge for sharing and keeping this thread alive.
> 
> Cheers


You are welcome bro , we are all in this together, might as well help each other. 
Cheers  
Gotta love the journey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPERIAN

That is a fantastic five Jorge and it fits your box perfectly.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

Hi Jorge, nice to see an update. I am suprised to see a Daytona in there, am I right in thinking this is the 3rd time you have owned one? Was the ceramic the tipping point to make it a permanent addition?


----------



## heuerolexomega

ZIPERIAN said:


> That is a fantastic five Jorge and it fits your box perfectly.


Thanks bro 



2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Hi Jorge, nice to see an update. I am suprised to see a Daytona in there, am I right in thinking this is the 3rd time you have owned one? Was the ceramic the tipping point to make it a permanent addition?


You have to see it on the flesh and wear it to understand, pics are ok but after having the watch for a few days , I can tell you that this watch easily make it to my top 2 of my current collection.

Ceramic bezel it's a factor but the gleaming effect of the dial matches amazing with the dial.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> You have to see it on the flesh and wear it to understand, pics are ok but after having the watch for a few days , I can tell you that this watch easily make it to my top 2 of my current collection.
> 
> Ceramic bezel it's a factor but the gleaming effect of the dial matches amazing with the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it certainly looks good, I haven't seen or tried either of the 116500s on yet so I'll make a point of tracking them down next trip.


----------



## adnjoo

any updates on the road to the Holy 3?


----------



## Tristis

Just wanted to chime in this is one of my favorite threads on this forum -- always fun to see where your collection is currently at and your thoughts on your previous watches. It has definitely influenced my thinking, and I plan on keeping my end game collection relatively small as well.


----------



## heuerolexomega

adnjoo said:


> any updates on the road to the Holy 3?





Tristis said:


> Just wanted to chime in this is one of my favorite threads on this forum -- always fun to see where your collection is currently at and your thoughts on your previous watches. It has definitely influenced my thinking, and I plan on keeping my end game collection relatively small as well.


Thanks guys , yes there will be an update soon ; you will only see 2 of those 5 watches on my collection plus 1 or 2 new ones . I don't want post until I have them in my hand.

Cheers !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks guys , yes there will be an update soon ; you will only see 2 of those 5 watches on my collection plus 1 or 2 new ones . I don't want post until I have them in my hand.
> 
> Cheers !!


Now that's a teaser!
Congrats on the acquisition


----------



## ColinW

Aaaachoo!


----------



## ZIPERIAN

I love this thread. It makes me look at my own collection with skepticism.


----------



## heuerolexomega

I need to update this , there been some changes on my collection, and I forgot to update this , will do soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

heuerolexomega said:


> I need to update this , there been some changes on my collection, and I forgot to update this , will do soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a friendly reminder!


----------



## alex79

heuerolexomega said:


> I need to update this , there been some changes on my collection, and I forgot to update this , will do soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you kept the dual time 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Read through this entire thread last night and this morning. Wow, what a journey!! Can't wait to see the newest updates to the collection! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode

Truly fantastic Journey Jorge. Have you re-structured the collection again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

Ok guys here is the update sorry for the delay

Just got this










And my collection is just 3 now 
So keeping my 3 watch theory strong










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Perfect Jorge, hopefully I can get down to a single digit number too (though it might have to be 5, sigh) . . .


----------



## TJMike

That is arguably the best three-watch collection I know of. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## theEntreriCode

That is a very sweet 3 watch collection! Do you regret letting go of any of the watches sold so far?


----------



## omeglycine

Of all the wonderful watches you've shared with us, your latest is my favorite of them all. Congratulations on an exquisite acquisition.


----------



## Bidle

heuerolexomega said:


> Ok guys here is the update sorry for the delay
> 
> Just got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my collection is just 3 now
> So keeping my 3 watch theory strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A stunning watch!!!
Really love this new Patek Chronograph. Especially the movement, so clean and nice without any unnecessary decorations. Probably do favor the black version, but within your collection the white one is the better choice. Also wish I would be able to be satisfied with a three piece collection. At the moment I've more than 200 watches, hmmm,...

And uh,... without a picture of the movement this is, of-course, a terrible introduction. So let me help you. ;-)

Patek Chronograph 5170G-010 33 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Patek Chronograph 5170G-010 22 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Anyhow, wear them in good health!


----------



## Matthall

heuerolexomega said:


> Ok guys here is the update sorry for the delay
> 
> Just got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my collection is just 3 now
> So keeping my 3 watch theory strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous addition! And that 3-strong collection is near perfect IMO.


----------



## MarqDePombal

Wow Jorge...didn't realize you got back down to 3.

You exited with the 5146p, Speedy and PAM...what was your thought process? Just curious....always appreciate the perspectives you provide along your journey.

Big congrats!!


----------



## watchdeviant

Great collection. Can't believe you got rid of the 5712. Enjoy the new pieces!


----------



## PJitz

Read through this thread today, what a ride!

Jorge, I like where you're at now with your core pieces!

Dress: 5170
Daily: 116500
Travel: 5164

Now just go for a wildcard again and keep satisfy urge to flip with that one!


----------



## heuerolexomega

drhr said:


> Perfect Jorge, hopefully I can get down to a single digit number too (though it might have to be 5, sigh) . . .


I think 3 is perfect but a lil unrealistic, 4 is more realistic, 5 you are really pushing it, anything above 5 is crazy territory ....so I guess I should of been mentally institutionalized before :-d


TJMike said:


> That is arguably the best three-watch collection I know of. Congratulations and enjoy.


Thanks bro


theEntreriCode said:


> That is a very sweet 3 watch collection! Do you regret letting go of any of the watches sold so far?


the only watch that i think I regret letting go is probably my AP ceramic diver


omeglycine said:


> Of all the wonderful watches you've shared with us, your latest is my favorite of them all. Congratulations on an exquisite acquisition.


Thanks bro, appreciate it


Bidle said:


> A stunning watch!!!
> Really love this new Patek Chronograph. Especially the movement, so clean and nice without any unnecessary decorations. Probably do favor the black version, but within your collection the white one is the better choice. Also wish I would be able to be satisfied with a three piece collection. At the moment I've more than 200 watches, hmmm,...
> 
> And uh,... without a picture of the movement this is, of-course, a terrible introduction. So let me help you. ;-)
> 
> Patek Chronograph 5170G-010 33 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Patek Chronograph 5170G-010 22 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr
> 
> Anyhow, wear them in good health!


Thanks for your kind words, i kind of like the idea of a refined small collection vs a ton of watches ... less is more kind of thing ; but i get it different approaches for different tastes ; my way is just one of many my friend
cheers |>



Matthall said:


> Gorgeous addition! And that 3-strong collection is near perfect IMO.


thx mate :-!


MarqDePombal said:


> Wow Jorge...didn't realize you got back down to 3.
> 
> You exited with the 5146p, Speedy and PAM...what was your thought process? Just curious....always appreciate the perspectives you provide along your journey.
> 
> Big congrats!!


Thanks amigo, 5146p is still my favorite AC on the Patek lineup, i was ready to move from the AC path, I had 5146g grey, 5146g white, 5146p, 5205R black dial , 5960P twice... the 5170G is just majestic .... As far as the Pam, i think Pam is a watch that i am always attracted to it but for some reason they don't stick around, I honestly believe that the Pam 372 is probably the only one worth to have if you have to own one.
The speedy in a way its been replaced, the speedy was intended to be the 4th watch , that slot I call it "the humble watch" I think every collection needs one. I have a 4th watch now , A humble one :-d... i can share with you but really nothing big.



azuberi3 said:


> Great collection. Can't believe you got rid of the 5712. Enjoy the new pieces!


Yeah I Know , i think my 5164R is like my 5712R but on drugs :-d


PJitz said:


> Read through this thread today, what a ride!
> 
> Jorge, I like where you're at now with your core pieces!
> 
> Dress: 5170
> Daily: 116500
> Travel: 5164
> 
> Now just go for a wildcard again and keep satisfy urge to flip with that one!


Yup , wildcard has been bought my friend, just for fun |>


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Wow, another reshuffle?


----------



## MZhammer

heuerolexomega said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still could use a dress watch.... maybe 6 in your future?


----------



## heuerolexomega

MZhammer said:


> Still could use a dress watch.... maybe 6 in your future?


I hear you , I was forced by the market to change my philosophy of a dress watch in a collection. I always keep one , this is the first time I don't . Unfortunately the dress watch have died. People that want a Patek buy Nautilus and Aquanaut, no love for complicated watches which ironically is Patek DNA. 5146g listed for 28k in the grey market and they don't sell , 5960P and 5711/1a are selling for 50k , same price that is ridiculous and even worst the 5711 won't last a week while the 5960P is gonna be there for months.

Hope that changes soon , and I'll be back with a dress watch , promise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

heuerolexomega said:


> Hope that changes soon


Well, you said it yourself:



heuerolexomega said:


> People that want a Patek buy Nautilus and Aquanaut


Don't foresee that changing anytime soon just like the ROO is AP's bread and butter.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Vig2000 said:


> Well, you said it yourself:
> 
> Don't foresee that changing anytime soon just like the ROO is AP's bread and butter.


Is wishful thinking , I think if you want a dress watch , be pretty damn sure that you love it and cut your loses before hand.
That's all is to it

But right now is too crazy , needs to come down just a little ,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Seems like you're collecting with value retention as top priority, with enjoyment a distant second.

Not saying it's right or wrong, just observation.



heuerolexomega said:


> I hear you , I was forced by the market to change my philosophy of a dress watch in a collection. I always keep one , this is the first time I don't . Unfortunately the dress watch have died. People that want a Patek buy Nautilus and Aquanaut, no love for complicated watches which ironically is Patek DNA. 5146g listed for 28k in the grey market and they don't sell , 5960P and 5711/1a are selling for 50k , same price that is ridiculous and even worst the 5711 won't last a week while the 5960P is gonna be there for months.
> 
> Hope that changes soon , and I'll be back with a dress watch , promise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

xherion said:


> Seems like you're collecting with value retention as top priority, with enjoyment a distant second.
> 
> Not saying it's right or wrong, just observation.


It doesn't seem , I give a lot of priority to it not the only one because at the end you have to love the piece you buy. To me is has to be a happy marriage were you love the piece and you know you won't loose an arm and a leg in the process. I called that being smart, but nothing wrong with guys that don't care about loosing money since they can; good for them. To each it's own.

Cheers ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Well maybe for you who constantly buy and sell, it makes perfect sense to do it that way.

For me I only buy the one I really like, and hardly flip anything, so I don't really put too much stock on value retention, again because I don't buy and sell things constantly, if hardly ever.

But i would imagine buying and selling constantly like you, even with popular sports models, you will still take some haircut off if buying new.

If you don't and actually even make some profits, hats off to you 

In any case, i really enjoyed your journey on this thread and learned a lot from it too.

Cheers!


----------



## heuerolexomega

xherion said:


> Well maybe for you who constantly buy and sell, it makes perfect sense to do it that way.
> 
> For me I only buy the one I really like, and hardly flip anything, so I don't really put too much stock on value retention, again because I don't buy and sell things constantly, if hardly ever.
> 
> But i would imagine buying and selling constantly like you, even with popular sports models, you will still take some haircut off if buying new.
> 
> If you don't and actually even make some profits, hats off to you
> 
> In any case, i really enjoyed your journey on this thread and learned a lot from it too.
> 
> Cheers!


You are welcome, that's the reason of this thread so people can learn from my mistakes. The message is better to have few pieces that you really enjoy that a ton that you kind of like. But I would say this too for you, even if you don't flip watches; to have pieces that have value retention is a good thing, God forbid the economy on your home struggle or you need the money for whatever reason having pieces that are in demand that are worth close to what you payed is a great asset to have. I am not saying change your views of how you collect but give it a thought. I am telling you putting attention to value retention, no matter how you collect is never a bad thing. And the cherry on top to all that is that you can easily justify your crazy hobby to the average rational person, Lol

Cheers bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdeviant

Very valid points, as far as PP is concerned, the sports watches are reaching crazy wait times and premiums. But at times one need a dress watch. For me, FPJ and others give some really nice options at (comparatively) reasonable levels and accessibility. 

I really enjoy reading your thread, thanks for sharing your evolution with the rest of us!


----------



## heuerolexomega

Update










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Very nice!

However this title should read "WIS Road to 300 Changes" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

incontrol said:


> Very nice!
> 
> However this title should read "WIS Road to 300 Changes"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed , but the end of the road should be 3-4 pieces that you adore 
Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

heuerolexomega said:


> Agreed , but the end of the road should be 3-4 pieces that you adore
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## MarqDePombal

Hey Jorge...congrats on the new piece!! I'm surprised the love affair with the 5960-1a was so short lived. I love that watch. Any particular reason you parted with it?

Love this thread my friend! Cheers!


----------



## heuerolexomega

MarqDePombal said:


> Hey Jorge...congrats on the new piece!! I'm surprised the love affair with the 5960-1a was so short lived. I love that watch. Any particular reason you parted with it?
> 
> Love this thread my friend! Cheers!


Thanks for your kind words , here are some thoughts about the pieces in question.

Totally unplanned, wasn't thinking of selling. I still think 5960-1a is a cool watch , it has a lot going on complication wise with that beautiful flashy bracelet. But deep inside of me I always knew there was something missing , when I put in my wrist I could admire the coolness but it felt not to much different than when you are wearing a Rolex. It lacked the Depth of a Patek watch , almost like no soul. A good analogy would be like those people that wear brand clothes that go important events and they socialize and try hard to be liked but even with all that they give you the sense that something is missing. Hard to explain but I hope you get my point.

5524G , came to me like manna from heaven. I love it more today than when I bought it. 5524G was a piece that I criticized when it was released at Basel in 2015 I believe. Saying that too much money for a watch that looked like a Zenith or IWC , blah , blah...lesson learned if there is a piece that your initial reaction is a negative one , just say interesting; because you might end up eating your words later .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarqDePombal

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks for your kind words , here are some thoughts about the pieces in question.
> 
> Totally unplanned, wasn't thinking of selling. I still think 5960-1a is a cool watch , it has a lot going on complication wise with that beautiful flashy bracelet. But deep inside of me I always knew there was something missing , when I put in my wrist I could admire the coolness but it felt not to much different than when you are wearing a Rolex. It lacked the Depth of a Patek watch , almost like no soul. A good analogy would be like those people that wear brand clothes that go important events and they socialize and try hard to be liked but even with all that they give you the sense that something is missing. Hard to explain but I hope you get my point.
> 
> 5524G , came to me like manna from heaven. I love it more today than when I bought it. 5524G was a piece that I criticized when it was released at Basel in 2015 I believe. Saying that too much money for a watch that looked like a Zenith or IWC , blah , blah...lesson learned if there is a piece that your initial reaction is a negative one , just say interesting; because you might end up eating your words later .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the thoughtful response Jorge! In a way, I kind of understand what you're saying. It's an odd piece for sure. It's not quite a Patek dress watch but it's also not a Patek sports watch (a category dominated by the Nautilus and Aquanaut). So it's on its own island. The funny thing is that the 5524G is very similar in that aspect but in a bolder way (in my opinion). Anyway, I still very much like the 5960-1a but I can also see why flipping it for the 5524G makes complete sense. All the best!


----------



## heuerolexomega

update coming soon


----------



## watchdeviant

Still waiting...


----------



## heuerolexomega

Plus Speedy not in the pic


----------



## watchdeviant

Thanks for the update. Fantastic choices. Does the RG feel substantially different to the G version. 
Here's mine:


----------



## heuerolexomega

watchdeviant said:


> Thanks for the update. Fantastic choices. Does the RG feel substantially different to the G version.
> Here's mine:
> View attachment 14885045


You are welcome. And yes there are differences, I feel the WG is more under the radar, simpler yes but not less cool. I love both versions , although one main advantage of the R is that show less scratches than the WG due to the Cooper content on the RG.
It also makes me feel better about the price tag because let's face it no matter how cool the G version is , it really doesn't look like 47-49k watch , and I think the rose gold helps with that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDNoobie

I wonder if, assuming the watch be high end - i.e. have some measure of hand executed movement finishing & costs ~$10k+ - there is any single watch that is truly a GADA - from spelunking to a white-tie affair - piece?

I know I could technically manage wearing my RO for everything I do except backcountry camping and my volunteer work. 
The camping calls for a watch one can see when one needs to see it, and the RO's lume isn't up to it. For volunteering, I could wear the RO, but I prefer not to wear recognizably extravagant things when working w/people in penury; that just feels vulgar to me.

As it stands, however, my three would be the Tank, Explorer and Ball Hydrocarbon.


----------



## aznseank

tell me your home address and your vacation schedule


----------



## ar7iste

MDNoobie said:


> I wonder if, assuming the watch be high end - i.e. have some measure of hand executed movement finishing & costs ~$10k+ - there is any single watch that is truly a GADA - from spelunking to a white-tie affair - piece?
> 
> I know I could technically manage wearing my RO for everything I do except backcountry camping and my volunteer work.
> The camping calls for a watch one can see when one needs to see it, and the RO's lume isn't up to it. For volunteering, I could wear the RO, but I prefer not to wear recognizably extravagant things when working w/people in penury; that just feels vulgar to me.
> 
> As it stands, however, my three would be the Tank, Explorer and Ball Hydrocarbon.


Hi, let me introduce you to the world's most sought after watch category in the word: the high end sports watches!
With at least 100m of water resistance, those watches are hand finished and can be dressed up or down. To be fair though, I don't really know if there are a lot of official "white tie" events still happening today in the world, and in that case wearing a watch is fairly inappropriate. But for a black tie event or a caving expedition, you can wear: a Nautilus 5711, a Breguet Marine 5517 (probably the most versatile as you can switch from rubber to bracelet to leather). The VC Overseas for me is overly sporty, and the RO is not a sports watch in its current iteration. Chopard, GP and Piaget make great watches also that are close, but the Marine 5517 is definitely the ultimate GADA watch from my point of view.

Now, OP's Patek is a really good choice I think because there are such few events where people will actually fuss at you if you have a sports watch that it just makes sense to get a cool, fun watch, no matter what.


----------



## MDNoobie

ar7iste said:


> MDNoobie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if, assuming the watch be high end - i.e. have some measure of hand executed movement finishing & costs ~$10k+ - there is any single watch that is truly a GADA - from spelunking to a white-tie affair - piece?
> 
> I know I could technically manage wearing my RO for everything I do except backcountry camping and my volunteer work.
> The camping calls for a watch one can see when one needs to see it, and the RO's lume isn't up to it. For volunteering, I could wear the RO, but I prefer not to wear recognizably extravagant things when working w/people in penury; that just feels vulgar to me.
> 
> As it stands, however, my three would be the Tank, Explorer and Ball Hydrocarbon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, let me introduce you to the world's most sought after watch category in the word: the high end sports watches!
> With at least 100m of water resistance, those watches are hand finished and can be dressed up or down. To be fair though, I don't really know if there are a lot of official "white tie" events still happening today in the world, and in that case wearing a watch is fairly inappropriate. But for a black tie event or a caving expedition, you can wear: a Nautilus 5711, a Breguet Marine 5517 (probably the most versatile as you can switch from rubber to bracelet to leather). The VC Overseas for me is overly sporty, and the RO is not a sports watch in its current iteration. Chopard, GP and Piaget make great watches also that are close, but the Marine 5517 is definitely the ultimate GADA watch from my point of view.
> 
> Now, OP's Patek is a really good choice I think because there are such few events where people will actually fuss at you if you have a sports watch that it just makes sense to get a cool, fun watch, no matter what.
> 
> View attachment 14959531
Click to expand...

TY

100 meters is more than I would ever need, but, yes the Marine or Nautilus would do for my needs.

It's my wants that drove my remarks about the RO not being up to it.

When I camp, I often wake in the middle of the night. If I glance at my watch and see it's not time to get up, i go back to sleep almost instantly. If I have to grab something so I can read the watch, I need 20-30 minutes to get back to sleep, if I even do get back to sleep. To maximize my odds of going back to sleep, I want a watch that I can glance-see w/out having to fumble for a headlamp and glasses, the latter of which hang from the tent ceiling so they don't get crushed & so I know where they are.

BTW:
IDK of any white-tie events in the US besides the Met Gala & weddings, but those are personal rather than official events. Perhaps POTUSes host white-tie affairs when feting certain foreign dignitaries?


----------



## watchdeviant

The Patek looks absolutely stunning with the blue/grey strap! Is this custom?


----------



## heuerolexomega

watchdeviant said:


> The Patek looks absolutely stunning with the blue/grey strap! Is this custom?


Year it is , from Gunny Store

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 14882355
> 
> 
> Plus Speedy not in the pic


Just splendid collection! With Speedy you've covered all facets. Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Pun said:


> Just splendid collection! With Speedy you've covered all facets. Enjoy them in good health.


Thanks mate 
Cheers :-!


----------



## JTK Awesome

heuerolexomega said:


> Do I really need all this watches?











What Do I Need All These Watches For? A Collector's Conundrum


A personal story by RJ on collecting watches. Is it possible to live with only one watch when you're an enthusiast?




www.fratellowatches.com


----------

